# Academy of Drell, Part I



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

The air is brisk with the sharp bite of coming winter on its breath. Blowing steadily from the north, skimming across Northport's bleak houses, you can smell water on the air. A storm is brewing, probably bringing snow. A few gulls pepper the morning sky in search of the sea's meager bounty, but few citizens of the Empire are about.

The winter session is about to begin on the Island of Drell. It's a quiet time of contemplation and deep study. Most who attend there won't be around for the winter session -- it's too cold and bleak. Many of the instructors spend the icy season in the warm southern capitol, earning their keep as tutors to the rich, or vacationing. A few teachers will be on the island and will hold sporadic classes.

Likewise the students who are at Drell this time of year will generally be of two bents: studious avid learners, or those whose prospects in the south are poor. Generally the lackluster students in the winter are either escaping a poor homelife, but a few have foes and enemies they wish to avoid by living on the Imperial Estate that is Drell. 

The Academy Guard changes at dawn, the individual soldiers exchange brief pleasantries with their replacement shift and go their own ways. Some walk north up the wide cobblestones of the Emperor's Road toward their homes and hearths, halberds slung juantily over their shoulders. A few stroll into a small tavern near the ocean's edge from whence the hearty smell of baking wafts.

 Footnotes:
The Emperor's Road is pervasive throughout the Empire. Established almost two millenia ago, the road is mandated by law to be 5 yards wide, with no foliage within 5 yards of either edge. In times of conflict, the Empire's soldiers use these roadways to travel at relatively great speeds with little fear of ambush.

Right of way on these roads is always given to those who bear the Emperor's scarlet banner.

-edit, invert north for south, change guard descriptor, all due to massive brain cramp, see the OOC thread


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2002)

*DM (posting guidelines)*

These are merely guidelines, don't let the structure interfere with your creativity.

Character name in title space, perhaps with an optional descriptor.
normal text - in character, quoted when spoken aloud, with appropriate modifiers.
italics - in character thoughts as reflected by the character's actions (i.e., something noticeable by a Sense Motive)
red- OOC hard numbers
blue - OOC clarification, expansions

Example:

Initiave = 6 roll + 4 = 10 

Serbanas leaps forward, swinging his spiked chain wildly over his head, trying to bring the attention of the mob of orcs on himself. He brings both ends of the chain together simultaneously against the chieftan's skull.

"Die you evil fiend!" he yells at the top of his lungs.

_I hope my sacrifice gives my companions a chance to escape to warn the others._

Jump skill = 41, ring of jump +30, 6 STR (2 from rage), 5 ranks jump, has Leap of the Clouds 

Footnotes will tend to be in small case, for information I feel the characters should all logically have, but that I don't want to spend pages working into the flavor text.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 26, 2002)

*Keith Kinain... By the sea...*

Keith walked lightly along the shore of the sea.  The brisk air whipping over his slight frame with a growing tempestuous fury, the morning air reassuring as winter approached…  

_Home… I could go… mother would could whore me about the city and expect me to perform as a young noble son should… how droll… how trite… A bothersome chore that I do not relish… the curse of nobility… of the name… Kinain…_

Keith bent down and picked up a rock and skipped it along the water, he watched as it skipped about four times and sank to the bottom of the sea.  Keith couldn’t help but smile at the silence outside of the crash of the waves and the whine of the growing winds…

_The coming storm… pure… and whole… a force given form and function… like a sharpened blade… given function it creates brutal artistry.  Father understood my passion and understood my desire to learn at this Academy.  Of course he fears my blood… the power inside of it… perhaps that is why I have been banished to this island… perhaps… they all fear me… and the darkness within…_

Keith continued to walk along the beach… enjoying the silence…


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 26, 2002)

Kith awoke face down in the sand.

_Augh, that was some party... *cough*  ...mouth tastes terrible, what the Hel were we drinking..._

"Ouchy"   _Rotting damn sunlight, I swear it's gonna fall on me one of these days and really hurt.  Oh, well best compose myself.  I hope the Head Student hasn't noticed my empty bunk...  Heh-heh, If I could get him to have fun he might just losen up..._

Kith gets up and whilst brushing of the sand, mutters an incant and twists his hand in tight meaningful spirals.

casts Endure Elements: Fire 

"Shiznei, someones coming.  Best not be one of those twice-buggered tattlers..."


Editted for speiling and color change


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

*Shildarin Nightwhisper*

Sildarin sits at the Academy's front yard, polishing his rapier. He waves the weapon in front of him and then sheathes it. He looks around for teachers and, not spotting them, he goes to sleep against one of the trees.
_The last of the autumn, I'll just have to enjoy what is left of it and hope the spring dawns soon._


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 27, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

As the first rays of the sun show up on the horizon, they enter Maerath's room and fall on his face, waking him. While his first reflex is to turn over to flee the light, Maerath can't go back to sleep as a small animal jumps on him...

"Hey, Squeekie, I thought I told you to wake me up before dawn. The sun's already in the sky, I've already lost an hour I could have spent in the library. [...] OK, you're right, you have a right to sleep too. But you should have been awakened by the footsteps in the corridor, shouldn't you? [...] Don't blame yourself, I was tired, having read until late last night. Some more sleep was welcome. I guess now all I have to do is to get prepared and have some breakfast in a hurry."

An hour later...

Maerath is now in the library. A huge book lies on the table in front of him, just next to a squirrel. The room is large, but except for some other students, seem deserted. Silence is the rule here, and no one is intent on breaking it.

"Now, be quiet. You know I don't like you disturbing me while I'm studying, even less so when what I read is overly important. Do you realize I've been able to find a book detailing the creation of Tirn-Girel. Well, I suppose not, how could you? Well, anyways, let's get some work done. Try not to disturb the others. Those who are here now are probably those most eager to study since they didn't leave the academy."

_How can people go away simply because winter is too harsh here? That's the best period of the year: no teacher, which means we can be totally devoted to what really interests us... Anyway, let's focus on the book, the others can wait..._


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn pauses in crossing the Academy courtyard and watches the elf brandish his equisitely made rapier.

_Odd, isn't that the elf that's always hanging back from the parties Kith and his little group are always throwing?_

Karenia chimes in his head, *Yes.  Sildarin is his name I believe.  And he seems friendly enough, he just isn't very comfortable with crowds.  Neither are you.*  She chides.

_Only because I'll get stepped on before someone notices.  Oh well,_ Rallyn turns from where Sildarin is settling down comfortably.  _Too bad *I* don't have time for nap. I have got to use the break to catch up to the rest of the class.  I miss too much working the guard._

Enjoying a last breath of the crisp air Rallyn's bushy brows come together in a frown at the black clouds on the horizon, but then he turns and goes to check his mailbox and sign off the end of his shift.

"Then it's off to the library with me," he grumbles aloud to himself, " 'gnome's work is never done.  In the fields or anywhere else."

Rallyn feels the empathic smile from Karenia as she says, *You like being around all those books and you know it.  Besides, maybe Maerath will be there.  He doesn't even study in your field but he's already read so much of the library he has half the answers before you start looking.*

"Maybe, maybe.  He's a sharp one at that, but I don't want to trouble him," he continues aloud as he walks, "Maybe little Ellie will be in.  She's a sweet lass, and at least we'll be in some of the same classes next semester.  Who knows?  Maybe *I'll* be able to help her too.  Ok, fine, maybe not."

But as Rallyn rounded the corner to check his mailbox, he had a smile back on his face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

*Keith spots Kith...*

Keith spots Kith in the sand.. and pauses breifly before slowly walking towards him.  His face soft and reserved...

"Another rough evening Kith?" Keith says with a glimmer of light in his eyes as he kneels down to get a better look at Kith's face...

_Frittering away the evening with song and drink... a wonder he has yet to be drummed out..._


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 27, 2002)

*KithKalin*

"*cough* Bah, its not the evenings that are rough..." Kith wipes the back of his hand across his eyes, "Gah!  Sand in my eyes."

He blinks his eyes wiping them with a clean kerchief from his pocket.  Then he sits up, and straightens.

"As I was sayin', its not the evenin's, its the mornings."

Kith uncoils from sitting to standing fluidly.

"Well, I'm glad it was you out here, and not those pesky, brown-nosing, stick-in-the-mud, Head Students."  Kith wobbles a touch then steadies, "Well here's to a boring session!"

From somewhere in his clothes he produces a wineskin and tips it up.  Finding it empty he scowls.

"Hmmph, well, I guess its for the best, afterall they'll probably be gathering us after breakfast, and it wouldn't do to smell like..." he sniffs the open skin, then recoils and twists the cap back into it,"Gack *cough*, kak, egads what was I drinking?  Well I'm headin back in to clean up and hopefully go unnoticed."

"Have a good stroll!" He shades his eyes, squints around a bit, finds the big blurry shape of the school and heads in that general direction.

_Gah, evil Sun.  Ruined another good evening you did, should have stayed in bed today, would that have been so much to ask of you?  I hope Turin made it back in, hate to have to hunt him down, in some ladies bed or something... No actually I'ld like to have to hunt him down like that, and not all mud covered or fishoiled like ussuall..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith watches Kith go... he slowly starts to follow catching up to Kith...

"Perhaps breakfast would do me some good..."

Keith follows just behind Kith on his left... silent... a silent smile on his face...

_Another day... begins as uneventful as the last... perhaps I should take in a round of fencing in afternoon... perhaps there is an opponent worthy of my skill..._


----------



## perivas (Apr 27, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

A furry creature brushes against Maerath's leg.  Looking down, he is greeted by a familiar sight and a familiar voice.  "You're at it already?!" Arana says in her high pitch voice.  She leans over Maerath's shoulder and pokes her head between him and his oversized book.  "Really!  I mean I recognize that humans have a far shorter life span than elves and that you desire to learn everything in this library and more.  But so early in the morning?  Which brings me to the subject of where you were last night.  The others and I had a fabulous blast!  You should have seen Kith.  He had a marvelous time, although I must admit that he probably is paying for it this morning."  _That boy Kith has the rudest manners when he does get drunk.  To make such comments at anyone...especially *ME*._

Several figures that were hidden in their books look up long enough to make hushing gestures at Arana.  She didn't seem to notice.

"Come on outside.  It's a glorious day and I need someone to spar with, who might be gentle.  I would have asked Sildarin, but he's so serious about that sort of exercise."  She begins tugging at Maerath's sleeves.  More hushing gestures.  "Come on!  Let's go already!"  More hushing gestures.  "Look, you're upsetting everyone.  I need someone to beat up on.  Now let's go!"  More hushing gestures.  Arana yells back, "You stay out of it!"

A low meow originates from below the table, as Arana continues to pull on Maerath's sleeve.

OOC:  I hope the rest of you don't mind my references to your characters.


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 27, 2002)

Sensing a furry creature brushing his leg, Maerath lowers his hand and strokes the little cat while still reading the huge book in front of him until a face shows up between the book and him. "Yes I am already at it, and would have been sooner if I had woken up before. And my lifespan has nothing to do with my love for learning. Any human would want to study while he is young to use his knowledge while he is still able to do so, wouldn't he? And even if I'm older than any human will ever be, I am still young for my people. As for where I were last night, it's simple: I was where I am every night, walking along the shore. I walked much yesterday, the reason why I was tired this morning and woke an hour too late... Now, hush, others are here to study, as I do..."

"No, I don't want to go outside. If I keep on reading at the same rythm, I should be able to start the book the librarian found me about the rise of the empire as soon as next week... No, come on, let go of my sleeve... Alright, alright, I come, I come... Some exercise would be welcome. And I might make friends with the other students who'll be happy that I make you go out of this library." _And once we're done, I'll be able to come back and keep on reading this most interesting book... With some luck, the librarian will once again let me stay in the library late in the evening._

OOC: No, never mind


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

*Charlotte Kalaharven*

Charlotte wakes to a rhythm she set years ago, a half-hour before sunrise.  She gets out of bed, rubbing the sleep from her eyes and yawning slightly.  She then heads to her window to watch the sun come up over the horizon.

"Such beautiful colors..." She says softly, watching the flame-colored clouds and the sun.

After the sun has completely risen, Charlotte dons her rapier, puts her necklace - with a small, neatly cut gem at the center - around her neck, and heads down to the library to seek out another student.  _Maybe someone will be interested in a little sparring today._ She muses, pulling out her rapier carefully and examining it. _Or, perhaps, sparring of another kind... I still want to try out this 'mind fight' on someone._

Sorry about being late, I've been really busy lately.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

*Keith follows Charlotte...*

*OOC:* Deleted for consistency...


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

* Maerath *
Maerath is deep in study in the main room of the Library, thick musty tomes dot the shelves, all hand-written save a few gnomish texts imported from the far east and a few wizardly tomes crafted with magic. The central open space rises four floors above the reading room and scriptorium, its ceiling covered with an immense crystal kiosk which magnifies the light but keeps out the damp harsh air of Drell. Everburning torches adorn the walls every few feet, further adding to the smooth light.

Squeekie scampers about on the shelves, careful to not disturb it's contents in search of morsels of food he never finds.

Yodwin the Blue, ancient even by elven standards, peers down his long nose at the squirrel's inane activities but makes no comment. Apparently he's accustomed to the various diverse familiars many of the students and teachers keep as companions.

"Maerath Iliandil?" Yodwin's creaky voice calls out, "I saw you came in late today." Apparently he's mocking you, for the library is otherwise devoid of students. The winter session hasn't begun and most of the students are nearly as diligent as you are.

"I found this old tome on pre-Empire history. It's practically unintelligible and the style is atrocious. It's Olde Dwarven, I think. I don't recognize half the runes, but the ones I do recognize seem out of place. It isn't in the library's catalogue, so you can take it with you." Yodwin's pale hands flutter over the cover of the massive dusty leather bound book and he seems to have trouble setting it down gently.

"Perhaps you should go out and get some fresh air."

Yodwin leans on his cane and stumbles unsteadily toward one of the alcoves alongside the scriptorium, Most likely he's off to take one of his regular naps.

*Arana Perivai*

Arana watches the elderly librarian hobble off and peeks a glance at the manuscript. Even with her impressive linguistic talents, it's indecipherable. It doesn't _seem_ magically altered, but looks can be deceiving.

The cover of the book, while hard to discern even in the crystalline focussed light from the kiosk, is carved into the leather and seems like some stylized symbol of a dragon, or a wyvern. It's far too faded to make out the colors.

*KithKalin Khaladuar & Keith Kinain *
The sun's painful rays aren't getting any better and you and Keith have a choice of travelling a half mile uphill, against the wind for the free breakfast put out in the cafeteria for the students or walk a half block for the really cheap hot meal at the portside tavern, Dorac'z.

Dorac'z door is wide open, even in the cold. The innkeeper, Bormin, keeps a roaring fire blazing all year round and doesn't fear the cold. He sees the two of you walk in through the front entrance and he gives a hearty bellow of hello. 

"Good morning, O Princes," Boramin mockingly calls out while setting two steaming plates of scrambled eggs and blood sausage down on the bar. "Too much of a party last night? I heard the guards actually had to club some of you boys about."

Boramin's massive red beard is tucked neatly into a leathern apron and while he isn't meticulously clean, his cooking skills more than make up for any lack cleanliness in his establishment.

The two of you try to reach weakly for your coin pouches, but Boramin makes a negating wave.

"Your money's no good here today, young sirs.

"Watch, I think I've got it mastered now!"

Boramin's brow furrows in concentration and he stares at a saucer of steaming gravy laid out on the hearth. His two dark red eyebrows come together, crawling like caterpillars, his face darkens two hues beyond their normal ruddy brown and his ears start to become almost as red as a mating salmon.

He lets his breath out expulsively. "Didja see it? It moved, at least a half knuckle toward the edge! I'll master this yet!"

He makes a bit of small-talk and then takes off to tend another one of the regular morning bunch.

OOC: Yup, it's going to take awhile to differentiate these two because the names are so similar. Don't change them though, I like the alliteration on both. 

*Rallyn*

After the night shift, you're exhausted. There were a few brawls last night, some of the students even had to be forcibly detained. While there's no jail per se on the island, Serbanas the Weaponmaster agreed to keep the two young men in his hut until they'd calmed down. Both of the human youths had paled at the sight of the half-orc weaponmaster... they were probably sober before the guard had even left the room.

You watch the elf lad, Sildarin out of the corner of your eye. One of the young rowdies last night had implicated Sildarin in one of the fist fights, but Sildarin looks untouched. He probably was innocent.

You make for the library, hoping it will be open today. The last few days, Yodwin has been closing it early.

* & Sildarin*

One of the students, Rallyn, also a guard for Drell, comes across the courtyard and watches you for a few moments, then walks away briskly with an intent look and a smile on his countenance.

You nap briefly but it's far too cold to be enjoyable. You stand and stretch, thinking about shadow fencing a bit more when you see Serbanas stroll across the courtyard, two roughed up students following him sheepishly.

Serbanas, a half-orc, is impeccably dressed in a sleeveless black tunic and a unpatterned black kilt, a long rapier on his waist and a rucksack over his shoulder.

The weaponmaster espies you in the yard and calls out a greeting.

"Hello, Sildarin, How timely!

I have these two students under my care and I must run an important errand. Would you do me the favor of taking over and delivering these young 'men' to Rallyn of the guard? They have sobered up and recanted their evil ways. Tell Rallyn they've been suitably punished and they realize dueling and brawling should only be done while sober and serious."

Serbanas smiles a wicked grin and glances meaningfully at their hands. Each one bears a long red welt, characteristic of a painful disarming technique, done with the flat of a rapier. Neither of the students looks you in the eye.

OOC: Phew! I think this points everyone together and drops a few hooks. Sorry for any delay.

I should also point out the Academy is practically empty. Aside from yourselves, the entire island is about 100 living souls at this time.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2002)

*Charlotte & Keith & Kithkalin*

Catching the tail end of the conversation between Serbanas and Sildarin, she decides to follow Sildarin to the library and is in turn followed by Keith and Kithkalin, fresh returned from their free meal at Dorac'z.

OOC: sorry for taking liberties with everyones' actions. Just trying to bring all the characters together. This isn't a linear plot, so you can go and do what you will, I just want the characters to establish their "connection" to the story and each other.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith chuckles... lightly at the conversation...

_Dueling... those louts have not the slightest idea of what true skill is... they prattle on like thay have all the time in the world... fools... the blade is no mere tool... but an instrument of artistry... painting a portrait of scarlet savegery... which of course I am sure they do not appreciate..._

Keith glances to Kith, "At least the food was above par... something to settle the belly I am sure... though now I would suggest a fresh bath for you is in order... maybe with luck you can find a young maiden to assist you..."

Keith gestures to Charlotte...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte looks at Keith with a look of disbelief and disgust. "I think not!" She says. "Find some other girl to wash you, because I certainly don't care to.  Especially not after last night.  It was a good thing that I, at least, was still sober."

"Besides, I am looking forward to finding someone willing to spar with me in the library." She says, adjusting her rapier. "Unless one of you two is man enough to fight me, that is."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Insolent little girl..._

"Why I could be persuaded... to do so..."

Keith adjusts his rapier... finely kept with its silvery hilt... 

"If you have the time... and please do not take offense at mere gesturing and posturing... I too was sober... the antics of the rabble do not persuade me to partake of such juvenile conventions..."

Keith softly  tosses his cloak back to reveal his rapier...

"Just tell me when..."

_This should be interesting..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

"I do not take offense at your posturing and gesturing.  I take offense at the obsurdity of your idea." 

Charlotte adjusts her rapier again, shifting it slightly so that Keith has full view of it.

"I am ready whenever you are."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_This one is not afraid... and strong of will... interesting... for a human..._

Keith gestures to the courtyard...

"After you milady..." he bows slightly...


----------



## perivas (Apr 27, 2002)

*Arana Peravai*

OCC:  I guess I have to alter my little bit of annoyance posted earlier in light of our DM's post.  Here goes...

Arana, intrigued by the cryptic text, was about to recite her read magic incantation, when she spots Maerath in the library.  _Ah, yes.  Just the person I was looking for._  Arana sends her white and orange-colored familiar to bother Maerath.

A furry creature brushes against Maerath's leg. Sensing a furry creature brushing his leg, Maerath lowers his hand and strokes the little cat while still reading the huge book in front of him.  Looking down, he is greeted by a familiar sight and a familiar voice. "You're at it already?!" Arana says in her high pitch voice. She leans over Maerath's shoulder and pokes her head between him and his oversized book. "Really! I mean I recognize that humans have a far shorter life span than elves and that you desire to learn everything in this library and more. But so early in the morning? Which brings me to the subject of where you were last night. The others and I had a fabulous blast! You should have seen Kith. He had a marvelous time, although I must admit that he probably is paying for it this morning." That boy Kith has the rudest manners when he does get drunk. To make such comments at anyone...especially ME.

Maerath responds, "Yes I am already at it, and would have been sooner if I had woken up before. And my lifespan has nothing to do with my love for learning. Any human would want to study while he is young to use his knowledge while he is still able to do so, wouldn't he? And even if I'm older than any human will ever be, I am still young for my people. As for where I were last night, it's simple: I was where I am every night, walking along the shore. I walked much yesterday, the reason why I was tired this morning and woke an hour too late... Now, hush, this is library...a place of quietness for study?"

"Come on outside. It's a glorious day and I need someone to spar with, who might be gentle.  I would have asked Sildarin, but he's so serious about that sort of exercise."  She begins tugging at Maerath's sleeves.  "Come on! Let's go already!  Look, you're upsetting everyone. I need someone to beat up on. Now let's go!"

"But there's no one here.  And no, I don't want to go outside. If I keep on reading at the same rythm, I should be able to start the book the librarian found me about the rise of the empire as soon as next week... No, come on, let go of my sleeve...."

"True enough, but they would be upset if they were here."  She continues pulling on his sleeve.

"Alright, alright, I come, I come... Some exercise would be welcome. And I might make friends with these hypothetical students of yours who'll be happy that I make you go out of this library." _And once we're done, I'll be able to come back and keep on reading this most interesting book... With some luck, the librarian will once again let me stay in the library late in the evening._

A low meow originates from below the table, as Arana drags Maerath away by his sleeve.  As they head toward the entrance, Arana again spots the manuscript with the cryptic text.  "Just hold on for one second."  She begins to gesture and recite an incantation of read magic.

Maerath says, "I thought you didn't want to study."

OOC:  If I can, I'll start reciting the book aloud.  Otherwise, I'll say, "Still can't make it out.  Damn.  Oh well.  Let's go."  Once again, I took some liberties with our conversation, if you don't mind, poilbrun.  BTW, if people don't mind, I think that TEAL would be easier to read than BLUE


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Great, a gentleman.  Just like my father... always polite, always calm, but on the inside, plotting insidiously.  Damn it, I left my home to get away from people like that!_

"Thanks." Charlotte says gruffly, and walks out into the courtyard.  

After going in around a dozen feet, she turns back towards him. "No armor.  No shields.  Just you, me, and our blades.  No psionics, no magic.  Just blade against blade, wit against wit.  Agreed?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

*Keith Prepares...*

_Hmm... very confident in her skills she is..._

Keith walks out to the courtyard and throws off his cloak placing it on a bench... he then removes his Mithral shirt and places it on top of the cloak...

"That is fine with me Charlotte..."

Keith then draws his blade and whips it through the air... with ease... his grip light yet focused... he stretches slitghtly.... bare chested with a smile...

_Overconfidence... I must reign it in.. and expect any surprise from this one..._

"I am ready..." he takes a light fluid stance... his blade pointed downward...

*OOC:* AC 14 (No armor) +8 to attack with Rapier (1d6+1/18-20 x2), if appliccable Sneak atack is +2d6, my Initiative bonus is +8 along with Uncanny Dodge... just in case any of that is needed


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn signs off and checks his mailbox finding it empty.

_Apparently Serbanas kept those two humans all night.  I hate doing stuff like that, I'm in the same class as one of them, makes me feel like a stick in the mud.  But some of those hot-headed humans need to learn to slow down.  Young impulsiveness is one thing, young impulsiveness with enough mental power to punch a hole in a wall--or someone else--needs to be chained._

He steps out into the hall and begins back out into the courtyard to cross over to library to hopefully get some studying in and catch up a little.

_*You realize Serbanas will need you to return those two eventually.  You did bring them in.*_ Karenia chimes in Rallyn's mind.

"Hopefully they're either not chastised enough yet--

_*Hah!  Serbanas is wonderful deep down, but I wouldn't want him staring at me.  Fat chance. *_

"--OR," Rallyn tries to continue aloud and he steps back out into the morning light of the courtyard, "Maybe he'll have forgotten it was me who brought them in, I really need to get in some studyin--"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Remember all that you know, Charlotte.  This is a spar, not a real fight.  Just a spar.  Be nice to him._

"Exquisite."

Charlotte draws her blade out with her left hand, without even a touch of flourish.  She holds her rapier at Keith and points it up slightly, and holds her right hand to her side and out for more balance.

"Your move."

I didn't don my armor or grab my shield when I woke up, all I've got is the rapier.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith raises the blade ever so slightly... and takes a measured step... he rolls to the side quickly cover 5 feet in a tumble before springing upwards and thrusting with his blade quickly trying to pierce Charlotte's defenses... silent and lethal...

_Stay mobile... never become complacent... Alustir... your words still ring true in my mind..._


*OOC:* Tumble +13 for the roll to the side to attack from the flank... and then a simple attack +8 not sure if this will be DMed, so if not we can just RP it...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 27, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn groans as he sees not only Serbanas but the two humans being handed off to Sildarin as Serbanas gestures in Rallyn's direction.

_Maybe if I skirt around the building he won't notice me...  That's odd, it looks as if Keith Kinain and that aristocrat girl are going to spar with live steel.  In front of Serbanas no less...  I hope Keith doesn't scratch her blouse, nobles are touchy about stuff like that._

Shaking his head Rallyn resigns himself to a double shift again and heads towards Sildarin and his two charges, keeping an eye on the two duelists.

_Why couldn't they just go home for the break?  I just need one week to catch up._

_*Hush now, I'm trying to watch... *_Karenia interrupts.

_But it's my head!  Oh, nevermind..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Zhure isn't around at the moment, so we probably could just RP it.

Charlotte, trying to guess what would occur, sees Keith step forward and raise his blade.  She lowers hers and prepares to give him a slash, but then Keith suddenly isn't there.

Reacting quickly, Charlotte ducks and tumbles to her right, hopefully avoiding any incoming blows.  She tumbles for around 5 feet, jumps up, and turns around quickly to see where Keith is.

_Well, looks like I've met my match.  This guy is way too mobile.  I knew I should've learned some tumbling... compared to him, I'm a bungling fool!  That's alright though.  He'll slip up at some point.  And then..._

Charlotte backs up another 5 feet, watching Keith carefully and ensuring that her blade is in front of her and at the ready.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_She is good... she knows the steps... stay measured... stay calm... breath... yes... good... focus..._

Keith steps softly... gripping his rapier lightly in his left hand... he gives a breif smile... before feinting to the left and then dipping to the right... his blade arcing low.... then rises upwards...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Okay, still alive.  That's good._

Charlotte ignores his brief smile, and focuses on the sparring.  She decides quickly that she needs to get him into close quarters.

As Kieth feints left, Charlotte buys into it, thrusting at where he was.  

"Damn," She says quickly, realizing a little too late that it was a feint.  Attempting to recover, she overextends herself to where he feinted to and tries to fall over to avoid the blade that is arcing up, and rolls away from Keith as fast as she can.

_Well, crap, I nearly got hit there.  This guy likes feints, I guess.  Must remember that.  I'll say this, at least - he had me fooled both times so far.  I won't let it happen again, though._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Hmmm... she is quick... perhaps a change of strategy..._

Keith seeing the evasive move, follows it up with his own... he flips back ward, landing on his feet... stepping back some 15 feet to make space... and lowers his blade... watching for her next move...

_As Alustir would state... let the honey track the bear... close... let her come.. defend... and then find the opening to remove her means of combat..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte scrambles quickly to her feet, and surveys the situation.  Seeing that Keith isn't attacking and is standing there, she beckons at him with her blade.

"Come on, fairy!" She yells at him, taunting. "I thought that maybe you could handle that blade of yours!"

_Well, if this doesn't work, what next?  I guess I can go after him.  I don't like running that far, though - not enough tactical... stuff.  Advantage, or something.  Why didn't I pay attention in that class on the specifics of duelling in big, open spaces?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Insults... I thought she would be above that..._

Keith stands motionless waiting... his blade still pointed downwards waiting... his eyes probing...

_Is she afraid... confused... I would close but perhaps let her feel she should take the initiative..._

Keith lets the moment hang... and waits...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Well, crap.  The insults were wasted, I guess.  I knew I shouldn't have done that - he's too calm to be affected.  All right then, the question now is - what kind of attack do I want?_

Charlotte takes a small step (5 feet) forward, towards Keith, raising her weapon to point straight at him.

_Well... all or nothing, now, I guess._

Charlotte suddenly pulls in her weapon, and breaks out into an all-out run at Keith.  At the last minute, she tumbles to his left and gets a few feet behind him, turns, and slashes out towards him with her rapier.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_At last..._

Keith steps forward to disarm Charlotte, just as Charlotte rolls to his right... she catches him off guard...

_Patience is a virtue... unless one acts foolishly in reflection..._

Keith narrowly avoids  the blade wisps of his hair floating in the air from the slash... he rolls his left and then cartwheels to his feet... the hair settles on the ground...

_That was close... she nearly had me... with the brash move..._

Keith comes forward once more weaving a dance with his blade before thrusting it deep into her defenses... no feint... straightforward attack... using finesse and skill to overwhelm her...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Almost, almost.  Close.  So close._

She turns to see him weaving his blade around.

_Odd._

She is almost unprepared for the oncoming attack, and is greatly surprised.  She uses her rapier to block as much as she can, although she knows that, in these close quarters with him having the advantage, she can't win.

_Well, I hate to do it, but we have to play dirty sometimes..._

Charlotte looks Keith in the eye for a split second, winking at him, and brings her knee up into his stomach, then drops to the ground and attempts to tumble backwards.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Blasted human...!!!_

Keith stumbles back reeling from the knee... he quickly gather his sense of wits... breathing deep gasps...

"Excellent..." he stammers out...

_Fighting dirty... what else should I expect from one such as her..._

Keith measures the situation and slowly begins to circle trying to gather his breath... 

_She wishes to win at all costs.... I have the advantage for now... unless she has been holding back... the wink... perhaps now she shall show her true skill..._

Keith waits lowering the blade... focusing for just a moment... he rushes forward towards Charlotte ducking right rolling to the left quickly and then slashing quickly to disarm her...... then finish the duel...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Not very nice.  I know it.  Couldn't be helped, though.  It was necessary... I can make all the excuses I want.  I should have lost right there._

Seeing the elf rush at her, Charlotte decides to return the favor - she rushes at him, rapier drawn, and attempts to slam into him, hoping to knock him down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith slams into Charlotte as he tries to compete with her for supremacy taking care to watch for her knees... his eyes peer back at hers as he thinks...

_She matches my skill with sheer determination... never once backing down.. despite her dirty tricks... for a human she has intrigued me... now to finish this..._

Keith uses his free hand to grip her free wrist and attempt to wrestle her to the ground...

_Unorthdox I know... but she might not expect such a bold move... one must adapt as Alustir would say..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Well, I can't use the knee again.  He's watching for that.  He's a guy, I'm a girl - he'll pin me down, eventually... perhaps another plan might work..._

Charlotte falls down onto the ground, and tries to pull Keith with her, attempting to flip him over her head.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith goes with the flip throw... and uses his skill to twist in the air and land on his feet...

_Excellent..._

He wastes no time in moving forward quickly with a roll to bring his blade to rest right against her neck...

"Point..."

_That was bold... she is good... and I shall not underestimate her... in the least... perhaps..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_He's good.  Very good.  One of the few men to best me._

Charlotte says nothing, although she opens her mouth to say something, appears to decide against it, and closes her mouth.  She remains as motionless as possible to avoid having the blade rub against her neck.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Victory... but a lesson learned... complacency... can lead to failure..._

Keith removes the blade and sheathes it.  He then kneels down to help Charlotte up...

"That was excellent..." he rubs his bare stomach, "that knee was a bit painful... but all is fair I say... I should be more mindful..."

_Maintain the calm... she is good... perhaps I should apologize..._

"I apologize for my words earlier..." he lets go once she is standing, "it was an ill-thought out jest.  I did not wish to defame your good name by my careless words... to err is human as they say...."

_Polite to the last hold no grudges... leave the mind clear... and unclouded... I shall not forget your words Alustir..._

Keith walks over to gather his shirt and cloak...

"Hungry? Or at least thirsty?" he says over his shoulder...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte allows herself to be helped up.

"Your fighting, too, was well done.  I haven't had a good spar like that in ages.  As for the knee... that was my fault, I should have let you win.  I was going to give you time to recover, but then you came at me, and I didn't have time to say anything.  And don't worry about your jest.  I took it a little too seriously.  I'm like that in the morning.  At least you have the decency to believe that there is a need to apologize.  So few students around here do."

_Perhaps I thought wrong about this one.  A gentlemen, to be sure, but definitely not a run-of-the-mill court dandy.  He knows how to handle a blade.  He admits his mistakes, and does not gloat over his victory.  This will require a little contemplation... later._

She retrieves her rapier, cleans it off on her sleeve, and sheathes it. "Sure, I could go for some food.  I haven't had breakfast yet."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith carries his cloak and walks towards the 'cafeteria/mess hall' for a light meal and drink.  His walk is measured and precise his mood slightly detached but not so much aloof...

_That was a plesanat dalliance... mother would not be pleased I am sure... always trying to bait me with my belief in the blade and my lack of interest in the Art... Father... hmmph I doubt he would be so polite to a human... though I can see some of their roughness they are not uncouth heathens... simply unlearned..._

"Forgive me if I eat light I ate earlier with Kith... but I am quite thirsty and some toast would fill my belly after the exertion in the spar.... where did you learn such skills?"

_Thankfully... I have Alustir to thank for seeing to my skills... and my passion... perhaps I should write her..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

_Why did he have to give them to Me? Anybody else would've sufficed. I don't like going about with humans that aren't my friends, essentially none of them._

"Good, you're here Rallyn. I don't have to go looking for you. Serbanas told me you would take care of them."
He then moves to get something to eat, seeing that he could maybe slip in unnoticed with others going there too.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte follows Keith, going over the spar in her head, trying to see where she went wrong, her pace and stride varying wildly in comparison with Keith's.

"No, I have no qualms with that.  As for where I learned my skills - my father paid much money for me to be taught by a private tutor, versed in many things, before I fled from my home.  Swordplay was among my tutor's many talents."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Fled?  I wonder what could cause such an act?  I too am not on good terms with my father nor mother... but to flee... nay... too much shame in that... though perhaps to flee or to be banished to some out of the way place are the same thing..._

"Swordplay... I too was trained by a private tutor though my parents did not approve of the mentorship..." 

He smiles softly for a brief moment...

"Why did you flee your home?"

His pace still precisely measured...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Home... such an unfamiliar word... the Academy is home now..._

Charlotte's step falters for an instant, although she almost instantly recovers and makes up for it.

"I fled my home because I was expected to be a member of the upper class of society.  I was supposed to be prim, pretty, and proper.  I was supposed to behave like a lady.  I didn't like the thought of leading such a life at all, so rather than remain and become part of a society that I had come to loathe, I ran away and came here."

She lets out a long sigh.

"That was four or five years ago, now - I can't remember which.  Everything from back then seems hazy, as though it were a dream."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_So different and yet alike... she too does not see her in place in the noble structure... though perhaps it is not so much a distaste as it is that my lack of arcane skill excludes me from the upper echelons... I shall show my worth... though in time..._

Keith nods sympathetically, "We all must choose our paths... to be forced down a path is to lead to destruction... to choose for yourself is to be emancipated... it is like my mentor said of the noble women.. they are caged doves... kept locked away for their beauty and elegance... while the hawk flies free... its beauty as sharp as its yearning for freedom and self-reliance... free of the strictures of the gilded cage..."

_Just as she said to me... I can recall the moment with much clarity..._

Keith glanced to Charlotte as he held the door to the mess hall open for her, and gestures for her to enter...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_An interesting analogy._

Charlotte nods her agreement. "That's why I left them.  I didn't want to be cooped up, stuck in one place, never free to go.  I had other reasons, too - I have an extreme distaste for nobility.  Always arrogant, always snooty.  A pack of liars who will backstab you for money, even while they smile at you.  A sack of honorless thugs, dressed up in pretty clothes."

She laughs lightly at herself.

"I'm sorry, I just keep rambling on and on about things that don't matter anymore.  I don't often talk to other people, they tend to think that I am noble in every sense of the word and stay away."

She nods her thanks to Keith as she holds the door open for her, and walks in.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

Hearing what the nobles are speaking Sildarin can't keep silent.
_Can't they see the worth of family? I never knew my parents and these left their on their own will?_

"You should honor the fact that you even have a family! I never knew my parents and I feel sorry for it, but you ran away!?!"
He then gets ashamed of speaking out loud and tries to look like he's not there
"Sorry... don't mind me..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_A sharp distaste indeed..._

Keith follows and grabs a cup of juice and a plate of toast and some fruit...

_Perhaps I am just a snooty noble of the elven descent... how amusing... to each their own I suppose..._

Keith takes a seat and offers one to Charlotte, "No need for an apology, I do not mind the rambling.  Every now and then it is healthy to interact with our peers... we learn things we did not know before..."

Keith rubs his stomach some...

"Like a knee to the stomach hurts..."

_A mild attempt at humor... how unlike me..._

Keith glances to Sildarin quizzically but holds his tongue...

_And to speak when not invited... how insolent..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

She turns to address Sildarin.

"I do honor the fact that I have a family.  I question my reasons for staying away nearly every day.  With each action I take, I wonder if it's the right one.  I assure myself that I am in the right, that what I did was necessary to avoid the caged existence of a noblewoman... but some days..."  

Charlotte's voice trails off, and she appears to be thinking hard about something.

She picks up an apple and a piece of toast, and takes the seat offered to her by Keith.  She smiles at his complaint about his stomach.

"Perhaps you are right, Keith - we all need to talk to someone.  But, enough about me and my history - what about you?  Why are you here?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2002)

Sildarin moves to the farthest corner, still trying to avoid being seen. He grabs some bread on his way there and takes a bite and starts to speak with his psicrystal.

_I really need to watch out for outburst like that, I don't want to draw attention to myself. 
*But isn't that what makes it worth it, to be heard? Did you see how that elf looked at you? He looked like he had tasted something rreeaally bitter.*_
Sildarin laughs lightly at his friends remark.
_Maybe you're right... or maybe I should leave the Academy for once and try to look for my parents. 
*You know its practically impossible?* 
But its the only thing that keeps my going. That, and finding more about my gift. 
*Just focus on the power of your mind, that will keep you alive.* 
I guess so..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Where to begin.... and what to say..._

"My origins... I was born into the noble house..." he pauses, "of the Kinain... we as a family are famed as a house of wizardy and arcane mastery... my father... was warrior but he fought with blade and magic... a Bladesinger... while my mother was a wizard without peer... just as her mother before... and so on..."

Keith takes a sip of his juice...

"My brother Elisdill was an aspiring Enchanter... my eldest sister Delviane... a diviner... and my younger brother Yulius... already showed the natural talent for the Art at th age of 43 by human reckoning..."

_Everyone had the talent... and drive except me... always they wondered why... a fluke?  Perhaps I would bloom late... perhaps I was simply an abomination... or perhaps I was meant to be something other then a master of the Art..._

"Though myself... I showed talent in the more atheltic disciplines.  I was trained under an elven fencer, Alustir Soriel Thallain.  She taught me much in my 15 years of tutelage... but as with all things it came time for me to take my place among my peers as a member of the noblesse oblige... and thus I was sent here to refine my skills in the court... mastery of the more intellectual arts... at least that is what my parents hoped..."

_Much to their dismay... I suppose..._

"I find myself driven to the mastery of the art that is the blade... its intricate disciplines... the dance of savegery and elegance... the portrait of crimson... that can be created with it... I see it not so much as swordplay... but a Swordart... for at its essence it is an artform.  A dance weaved with each step to create one beautiful flowing movement..." he smiles and takes another sip of his juice...

_Perhaps I prattled on too much..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte listens attentively.

"Our histories sound very much alike.  You were different from the others in your family and your past, and I was different from the others in my family and my past."

She takes a bite out of her apple, and continues. "I know what you mean, when you talk about the sword.  I myself have always been fascinated by three things, swordplay - swordart, as you called it - among them.  My psionic talent started developing only a little before I fled my home, so my parents never really commented on it.  As for the third... flame has always attracted me.  Fire, the essence of chaos, a representative of love and passion, yet capable of such devastation and destruction.  I find it quite ironic, at times."

She nibbles daintily at her toast, then remembers herself and bites into it heartily.

_So alike, and yet so different.  This will require thought, later, when I contemplate the spar again._

"So - how long have you been training in the use of your rapier?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Alike... and yet different... her words ring with a sense of clarity... that is chilling..._

"I have been training with the weapon for quite some time... ever since I was old enough to walk... I have practiced and played at the art... I had little else to distinguish me from my peers outside of my athletic ability.  By human reckoning my true training has been nearly 22 years, 15 years of which I spent under the tutelage of my mentor Alustir..."

_15 years that bring a slight tinge of happiness to a life lived in the shadow of inadequacy..._

Keith pauses for a moment and sets his cup down, "I have little ability if any in either the Psionic or magical disciplines... wholly ordinary... I suppose... as my mother would say..."

_Even she can muster the talent to open her mind to the world around us... and I cannot even muster the strength to create the simplest of cantrips... calm... must achieve the calm.. to wonder on what could have been dilutes my purpose..._

Keith nearly twists his face in annoyance... but resumes his normal calm demeanor... in quick order.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

"22 years.  That's a long time to train in the use of a weapon.  No wonder you're so good with the rapier - you've been trained by a mentor for longer than I've been alive!"

_Something about the way he mentioned his mentor..._

"As for having talent for psionics or magic... if you are interested, you may find that you have the ability for it.  If your family is full of gifted wizards, then it probably wore off on you, even if only a little.  You might want to look into it, if you haven't already."

_What was that?  A twinge in the face of the ever-calm Keith?  Best not to bring it up - anything that can bother a guy with a patience the size of a boulder should probably be left alone._

Charlotte continues to eat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Sometimes I forget how short humans can live..._

"Why yes... by human reckoning that is a long time... but it seems but a brief moment in my life..." 

Keith takes another sip of his juice before placing it back down...

"Perhaps... I should give it a try... I might find that their is some hidden talent tucked away deep inside me... one can only fathom I suppose..."

_She is probing me... is she intrigued... or mocking?  She shows a sincere effort to listen and I shall not fault her for that..._

"I did appreciate the chance to spar this morn... complacency and inaction dull the blade... to maintain the skill my mentor would say... you must maintain a keen edge..."

_Keen... Alustir was always keen... never a chink in her armor.. her skill absolute... her ability perfect... her beauty... intoxicating..._

"But as I said 22 years out of 136 by human reckoning is only a small slice of time... by human accounts my mother is 876 years... young..." smiles...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

"Sometimes, I wonder what it would be like - to be immortal, or close enough, like elves.  To always have time, to always be patient.  To always be calm."

She laughs lightly at herself.

"Look at me, though - I guess I'm like a mouse to you, then.  Just think - in 60, 70 years, I'll be gone, and you... you'll have barely aged at all."

She sighs.

"I think that you should try to find talent.  It is obviously troubling you that you don't have any kind of magical or psionic ability.  Try it.  After all, you have a lot of time.  You'd get it right, eventually.

"And I thank you, Keith, for giving me a chance to spar with you.  Admittedly it wasn't initiated in the best way, but sometimes spur-of-the-moment spars are the best.  Training only goes so far, sometimes you need to get out there and actually use your skills for a change..."

Charlotte doesn't even comment on Keith's mother's age, instead just giving him an incredulous look and continuing on with eating.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

Keith cracks a smile and laughs for a few moments before settling himself...

_The look was well as they say priceless..._

"It is not all glamour I assure you... to watch others grow old and die..." he sighs... "there is always another edge to the sword..."

_60 to 70 years and then she shall be gone... a twinge of sadness... for she is friendly enough... I have not spoken at length like this in ages..._

Keith finishes his juice... 

"That is the best way to test one's abilities... at the spur of the moment... in that sliver of moment between what shall be and what has come... to tread the edge of the blade... it is both exciting... and wholly satisfying.  That is the moment where I thrive... the moment between life and death..."

Keith brushes his hair back from his face...

"It sounds morbid but I assure you... I do not relish death only the rush of the moment... it sets me free... if only for a brief moment..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte observes Keith as he laughs.

_Well, now that was a sound I didn't expect to hear.  Especially not so soon after meeting him._

"I imagine that it wouldn't be.  If you made any friends outside of your own race, you would soon - by your standards - be speaking with their great grandchildren, and you wouldn't have changed even a little.  It must be depressing, at times."

She listens carefully to Keith's words.

"I agree with you entirely.  To fight when the outcome is uncertain, to duel when you know that you might come out alive, or dead... there is certainly a feeling of exhileration that comes from that."

_This is becoming... eerie.  In so many ways are we alike.  Thankfully we have our differences.  But still... the similarities, they are very unnerving..._

"I understand why you feel that way.  But, if you don't mind me asking - what does the 'moment' set you free from?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Interesting question..._

"The moment sets me free from the hum-drum of everyday life... I suppose... a brief sojourn I suppose.  To know that in that moment my will will make a change in reality... for better or for worse... the answer is perhaps not wholly satisfying... it is soemthing that should be experienced..."

_If only I knew the whole answer myself..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_Hmm... that wasn't it._

"An interesting thought.  I don't experience any type of... elatedness like that when I am fighting.  Perhaps I am just not listening well enough to my senses.  During a duel, my feelings all get a little mixed up, and add that to trying to ensure that I don't end up hit or dead, I'm not really able to observe my thoughts at the particular moment."

_Where is this conversation going?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_Interesting..._

"I try to analyze every moment... like now.. we have been chatting long after we finished our food... on subjects that most others would find terribly strange or boring..."

Keith thinks for a moment...

"Well I think I should get to some chores before the day drags on too long... perhaps we can chat later?"

Keith stands...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

_He's scared of something.  Why else would he be going now?  Sure we have finished our food, and we are talking of matters that 'others would find terribly strange or boring' - so?  Oh well... men..._

"They might, and might not.  We are simply friends trying to understand each other.  What is so strange about that?"

Charlotte stands up after Keith rises.

"Indeed, I also have things to do before the sun gets too high.  We should do this again some time, Keith."

With that, Charlotte begins walking back to her room, letting none of her inner, chaotic emotions show through in any of her actions.

_Why does he always act so non-emotional?  I know that he has them, but he acts as though he can't let them through.  That can't be good for his psyche.  He'll figure it out eventually, I guess..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2002)

_She is inquisitive and interesting... I like her... she called me a friend... how interesting as well..._

Keith returned to his quarters with a slow measured walk... mulling over the events of the morning...

_So far it has been a pleasant morning..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 27, 2002)

Charlotte returns to her room, slamming the door behind her.

_Why didn't he want to keep talking?  What triggered it?_

Trying to be as calm as possible, she sets her rapier in it's place above her bed.  She then removes her psicrystal, and places it on her bed.

_Oh well.  Nothing I can do now.  It's over and done with.  We might talk again, and we might not.  For now, I need to concentrate and bring my powers into focus.  Then I can consider the spar, and then perhaps there will be time to contemplate Keith._

Charlotte sits on her bed, crosses her legs, and closes her eyes, bringing out the psionic talent that she knows lies dormant just within her mind.


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 28, 2002)

_Is this a way of interrupting people, even more so friends? I'm studying, she breaks my concentration, then when I'm ready to leave with him, starts studying... Oh, well, I guys I'll never understand girls..._

"If you don't mind, I'll leave you at your deciphering of this text. I got to go back to my room and drop a book good old Yodwin was friendly enough to give me... I'll be pretty quick, don't worry!" Maerath picks up a huge book lying on the table and starts for the door when he suddenly stops and turns around, looking with a puzzled face around the hall. After some seconds, Squeekie springs from a bookshelf and lands of Maerath's shoulder. "You're not used to keeping me waiting. Let's go, we must hasten if we want Arana to be here when we come back, she's not fond of studying, is she?" Maerath then heads for the door, but before leaving turns his head and offers a big smile to Arana.

Maerath hustles through the academy to reach his room. Once there, he puts the book in a safe place before starting back for the library.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith settles into his room and tidies up some before looking over his journal... he raises an ink quill to begin to scribe some... he thinks against it... and sets the quill down...

_Later... my muscles long for more exertion..._

Keith stands and goes to get in a good physical workout... in the main practice yard... not really finding any chores... worthwhile...

_Perhaps I was abrupt earlier... but... I... later... I can explain myself... I suppose..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte comes out of her psionic trance slowly.  She blinks her eyes, rubs them, and yawns.

*Took you long enough.* A mental voice floats through her head from the direction of the crystal on her bed.

_Oh, shut up, Doyle.  I had more to think about today than usual._ 

Charlotte collects her rapier, and straps it to her side.

"Let me think... I reviewed the sparring match with Keith, I focused my powers... I guess I'm pretty much done with my meditation."

*You thought earlier that you were going to contemplate the elf...*

_I've decided not to.  He requires no contemplation.  If we talk again, then it might be worthwhile thinking about him and wondering.  As it stands, though..._

_*You are a fool, Charlotte.  Go after him!  Force him to talk-*_

"Shut up, Doyle!" Charlotte yells at the psicrystal. _I don't need that right now.  I know what I'm doing... somewhat.  You just stay out of it.  I can handle myself._

"Hmm... everyone was gathering in the library, before.  Perhaps we should go bother them."

Charlotte picks up her psicrystal, and begins walking towards the library.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

*Keith ponders... and thinks of the past...*

Keith continues to exert himself in the courtyard… practicing his steps and thrusts and parries.  He does not stop wholly focused, but not on the moment, but the past… a past that gnaws at him…

_Keith sat at in the dark room alone, his rapier sitting before him on the ground.  He wore only loose fitting pants and sandals.  The floor was cobble stoned and cold against his exposed flesh.  A soft breeze wafted through the room with smell of salt and brines… the crashing of waves distinctly heard.  Keith waited patiently, for nearly twelve hours he had contemplated… and waited just as Alustir had instructed.

*Why has she brought me here?  What impossible task could she have for me now?  Perhaps this is the final test?  Nearly half a day has passed and I have yet to move.  Does she wish to test my patience?*

Keith heard the rustle of sound, just above a whisper.  But he did not move, holding his tightened muscles until they would be absolutely needed.  He knew there was a second person in the room, he could almost feel their presence…

Like a flash of lightning Keith rolled forward and grabbed his blade with deft skill.  The silvery hilt felt reassuring in his hands as he rolled across the room quickly.  He turned just in time to see that whoever was in the room was clothed in a black silks, a dagger in one hand and a rapier in the other…

*The final test…*

The attacker moved forward quickly leading with his rapier, just as Keith sidestepped the well-aimed thrust and then ducked under the dagger slash.  Keith flowed from the sidestep into a spin evading the attacker as he took a position behind his assailant…

*Too easy…*

Keith prepared to thrust as the attacker continued to move forward before reaching the wall.  But instead of stopping he continued up the wall fairly quickly and then leapt behind Keith with flying flip, as the attacker twisted in the air…  The display of artistry and skill nearly left Keith staring in awe.  Just before he felt the sharp crack of a boot to the back of his head…

*Alustir… you amaze me again…*

“You were slow…” she stated flatly, as she slipped the black mask from her face and pulled back the hood, “you can be better then that Keith… among those that I have trained you are the best… you show much potential.”
Keith rubbed his head as he sat on the floor and gazed at Alustir, he was as always struck by her beauty.  Her eyes dark pools of ebony, which contrasted with her pale skin and her white hair… like him; she was like him, an outsider among the elves.  She had long ago left their enclaves to see the world, and make her place in it.  She came from the noble house of Thallain, known for the beauty of their maidens… and Alustir was no exception… but she was no dove to be caged in… but a hawk… she had the burning spirit of freedom… and something darker…

Alustir spoke again slightly louder then before noticing that Keith did not hear the first time, “This will be your final lesson before you leave for the Academy…”

Keith snapped from his revelry, “I…” he stood and spoke calmly, “I know.  I apologize for not showing the talent that you see, Lady Thallain.”

“You have many years yet… to hone your art, Keith.  Though if you stayed here with me, I could personally see to that training,” she touched his arm lightly.

Keith looked away briefly, “As much as I would like, I cannot.  I will not go against the wishes of my father on this.  I have caused enough of a scandal by simply training under you, to flee would ruin the name of Kinain.  I can’t do that no matter how much I would like to…”

Alustir turned and walked towards the balcony, “I expected such an answer… and I am saddened by it.  I see potential in you Keith, and others as well see it.”

“Others?”

Alustir nodded as she turned leaning against the balcony railing, she pulled the cloth covering her left shoulder to reveal tattoo of a red dagger… Keith gasped in abrupt horror and shock…

*Crimson Edge… an assassin’s mark… Alustir?!*

Alustir smiled coldly, “It is not custom for us to reveal ourselves to outsiders… Keith.  But you have peaked the interests of my colleagues, one so young with a drive twice that of most would do quite well among us…”

Keith blinked and shock and gulped, “Alustir… what you are speaking of is blasphemy…”

Alustir stepped forward… “But I thought you loved me?”

“I do… but… but this?” he gestured to her tattoo…

“What of it?”

“You can’t be serious…” he replied softly.

“I am… but I shall give you a choice… tomorrow you leave… return here and I shall show you the secrets of the order… leave… and I shall not follow.  Reveal us… and you die,” Alustir said matter-of-factly… sealing the ultimatum with a kiss…_

Keith snapped from his revelry sweating… he was not sure how much time had passed… but he knew that he could do with a bath to ease his bones… and to hopefully wash away the feelings of regret…


*OOC:* Here is a picture of Alustir...


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

*Kith catches up...*

Earlier this morning

Kith begins striding purposefully towards the School, but his body has other ideas.  His nose leads his feet on an easier path, eyes still mostly gummed shut giving no clues as to where the rebellous body goes.  He finds himself in Dorac'z…

_By Ithil! Well as you say, where the body leads I shall go…_

Boramin greeted them, then again attempted to move something with his mind.  Kith smiled broadly and cheered Boramin on.

_*sigh *  I suppose that tricking him last year by moving the bowl when he stared at it was a bit mean… but you never know he might just get some ability one day…_

Kith and Keith enjoyed their meals and then headed back towards the school.

_Not worth trying to hide a coin on him today, I’ll just add it to my tally and catch him up in a few days…_

Not long ago…

Just outside the Library Keith comments on Kith’s unkemptness and reputation…

Keith glances to Kith, "At least the food was above par... something to settle the belly I am sure... though now I would suggest a fresh bath for you is in order... maybe with luck you can find a young maiden to assist you..."

Keith gestures to Charlotte...

Kith looks to Charlotte, the left eyebrow waggles up and down, he chuckles queitly.

Charlotte looks at Keith with disbelief and disgust on her face. "I think not!" She says.  She looks back at Kith, "Find some other girl to wash you, because I certainly don't care to. Especially not after last night. It was a good thing that I, at least, was still sober."

_Last night, hmmm, I’ll need to get that story… Oh, well, *sniffs himself*, whoa, I really need to clean up._

Kith wanders off, half towards the bath, half in search of a furry trouble maker…

"Besides, I am looking forward to finding someone, willing to spar with me, in the library." She says, adjusting her rapier. "Unless one of you two is man enough to fight me…”

Presentish time, after-bath…

Kith wanders the hall, making little whistling noises and chittery sounds.  Occasionaly calling out “Turin!” and making threates concerning the furballs next meal if he doesn’t appear instantly.

He begins to zero in on his friend, outside a familiar door…

knock, knock.  A few seconds pass.  Knock, Knock.  A few more seconds.  KNOCK, KNOCK .

The door opens.  Charlotte, appears perturbed.

“What do *you* want?” Her eyes shimmer menacingly.

“I just love it when you do that.”

“What?”  

“The eye shimmer bit, you know when your mad.” Kith winks,” I just happened to be in the neighborhood, mmm, right outside your door, and well," voice droping two octaves, "now that you ask what I want…” steps forward almost against her and spins around her, not quite touching, into the room.  His voice becomes light and airy “…I am looking for Turin.”

She looks startled.  Then, strangely composed.

“Have you seen that scamp?” Kith asks, casually looking around.

“What makes you think he’s in *my* room?”  She rests her hand on the hilt of the her Rapier.

“Well, if I was gonna go somewhere and spy pretty girls whilst they slept,” Kith bends to look under the bed, “it’s where I’d be.  Not that I’d have to stoop to spying…’’

“YOU…”  Charlotte advances menacingly.

“Hmmm, ohh and by the way what did happen last night?” Comes the most innocent of questions.

Almost on que her face faults, then struggles to arrange itself, fighting between rage and absolute disbelief.  “What... you... don’t... remember?” She chokes incredously.

“Not really” Kith springs lightly up to the top of the foot board of her bed.  "I was drinking something almost as dangerous as myself."
Jump skill is 10, minimum would be 2ft + (roll above 10 divided by 8), most footboards are about 21/2 to 3 ft tall…for the next… same jump… climb skill 5 I’ve got a handhold (I hope)
Then he springs up and grabs the rafter pulling himsefl up to eye level with it.

“Ah-ha.  There you are, I knew I felt you around here.”  His hand grabs something from on top of the rafter, then he seems to lose his grip.  Panic crosses his face, then delight as he falls to the floor.  He backrolls up to his feeet holding out a dust covered ferret.

He scrunches up his face and does his best imitation of Charlotte, " 'Find some other Master to wash you, because I certainly don't care too. Especially not after last night.' "  His imitation breaks up with gigles, " 'Atleast I was drunk.' ”  

Face to face with groggy ferret, beginning to awaken, he laughs, “Did you see anything I should know about?”

Turin yawns.  _*Sleepy now, sllleee-pppyy…zzznnnnnn*_

Kith turns seeing Charlotte's face growing red.  Her hand gripping her sword.
“Ahhh, wait, I was just kidding, really.”  He holds the dust covered ferret inbetween them, “Just ask him.”

Kith turns, trying to back towards the door, “Its every man for himself, little buddy.”  He says to Turin.
Seeing Charlotte drawing her sword, “Well if you want to spar,’ voice gets dusky, ‘I’ll spar with…EEPP!”

Her sword flashes out cutting through the air he just left and tumbling back out the door, catching it with his foot, he closes it behind him.

He bolts down the corridor arms and ferret akimbo.

Stopping several corridors away, to catch his breathe,”She really needs to find some humor in her life.”  He scrubs a hankerchief over the protesting masked tube rat.

_*Cut it out, I am not that dirty…*_  "Kchkchzzkksscht!"  Turin squishes out of his grip clambers around his arm across his shoulders the sproings down the hall.

“Damn it  I just found you.”  Kith tears off after him.  “You better not get dirty again!”

When next we see Kith he should be re-approaching the Library… where Zhure was trying to place us… hint, hint…  If anyone, mostly Gnomeworks for being interupted at the door, takes offense at my liberties... just tell me and I'll figure something else out...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin watches the two chat but can't hear what is being said.
_I wonder if there's something going on between those two?
*You jealous?*
No... but I like to know what is going on around me. Especially when there's people as skilled as those two.
*Just go ask them...*
Yeah, right... You know that I don't want any attention drawn to myself, it makes me nervous.
*You're just afraid of girls.*
No I'm not! Take that back!
*The truth hurts...*
I'm not talking to you anymore.
*You wish.*_

He rises from his table, having finished his meal, and then moves to go to the library.
_I wonder if I could find some interesting leaflets about psionic speed? A vision of me running has bothered me for a few weeks now.
*You're talking to me again.*
Oh shut up, I'm just thinking to myself.
*That's what you think.*_ 

OoC: Can we research our own powers? I have an idea for one.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Quite all right, evileeyore.  You seem to have picked up on Charlotte's personality very well.

Charlotte stands in her room with her rapier still drawn, and contemplates what just happened.

_I'm not going to think about that right now._

Charlotte examines the rafters in her room from her current position to ensure that no other little creatures are watching her.  Satisfied that none are, she sheathes her rapier and leaves the room, with the intention of going to the library.

_Maybe Kith will want to spar, too... even if he doesn't, he's going to.  I could use another workout... that man needs to be put back in his place, anyway, and I think that a good spar would be able to do that much, at least..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2002)

OOC: I see we've been busy. LOL. I'll read it in detail tonight or Monday morning and do updates

Nice duel. If you want to spar among yourselves, have at it 

Coming up later: excitement, adventure, intrigue, bloodshed! Everyone make your way to the Library's exit 

The Book of Xargon is indecipherable by magical means, but does radiate a faint dweomer of alteration. Your expert opinion is that it is encoded somehow, as if it were a cipher.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

*Keith goes to the Library once more...*

Keith hits a shower and then slowly gets dressed.  Keith leaves the cloak and wears a light jacket over his mithril shirt.  He takes a moment to examine his rapier before sheathing it and heading towards the library...

_Still thinking about her... how unlike me... I was fine this morning... alone... content... freindship?  I have not really thought about that much since I last saw Alustir...  Perhaps it is time to let that go?  Or do I continue to believe that I can overcome and perhaps change her... I cannot belive that she could be an assassin...

No use thinking about it, I will never see her again... a pity.  Perhaps it is time I begin to look forward..._

Keith walked down the hallway with a graceful measured step.  His movements precise and elegant as he walked towards the Library, he pauses breifly as he spies the others.  Charlotte in particular...

_The human girl... an intriguing woman even if she is human.  Perhaps a freindly hello?  Or would that be too much?  I think for the first time in a long while I am confused..._

Keith continues to walk down the hall settling into slightly faster yet still measured pace.  He comes up alongside his steps light and silent...

_I suppose a hello should be in order..._

"Hello Charlotte..." he paused before continuing, "I had not thought I would see you so soon.  I apologize for leaving abruptly earlier.  Just on my way to the library now... perhaps you would like to accompany me?" he says softly... breaking the silence... with a gently smile.

_No good can come of this..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_This was unexpected.  Another meeting, and so soon, too._

"Hello, Keith.  Sure, I'd love to come with you to the library.  I was just heading there myself."

_Perhaps the wrong word?  Too late, that's what I get for speaking before thinking..._

"Don't worry about breakfast.  It was no big deal."

Charlotte smiles back at Keith, and starts walking with him to the library.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Well that went well..._

Keith continues walking, "I wonder if Kith ever got that bath he well deserved... when I found him this morning he was face down in the sand on the beach... a rather amusing sight.  Though I suppose that is the norm for one with such skill at carousal."

_Gossip... well no I don't think so... try a subject that is non-threatining I suppose.  No need to delve into each other's past... at least not yet._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"I'm not sure if he deserved one, but he definitely needed one.  Face down in the beach?  I wonder how he ended up like that... he is very skilled at carousaling, but he's not very skilled at anything else."

Charlotte considers last night for a moment.

"I mean, I didn't hit him that hard.  At least, I don't think that I hit him that hard.  I didn't hear anything crack when I kicked him, so it couldn't have been so bad that he was knocked out until this morning, could it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_There must have been a raucaus engagement last night... and I missed it... not that I was trying to go.  I am not long for such dalliances... perhaps I am too focused? Bah..._

Keith shrugged, "Perhaps he deserved it.  And I am sure he is no worse for the wear.  Kith seems to be a strong soul, if a bit wild and out of control, if only a bit."

_I really do not know these people as well as I should I suppose... though I have not interacted much outside of my fencing courses... perhaps I should... if only to learn something new..._

Keith stayed calm and glanced to Charlotte, "And if you knocked him out till morning, I say good to you.  Perhaps you knocked some sense into him."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_Well, at least he is showing in interest in something, other than his past and fencing.  That's probably a good sign._

"I think he deserved it.  I don't remember.  It was late, and I think I went to sleep almost right after that."

Charlotte laughs.

"Yes, yes, I agree - I hope I knocked some sense into him, too.  Although, from his earlier actions, I don't think that he learned much, if anything."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

"Well this morning I sort of encouraged him... so I have part of the blame their..." Keith shrugs.

_I wonder where Kith is anyways?_

Keith glances forward, "But all in all it was in mirth I suppose... it is always nice to just relax and..." he pauses, "simply enjoy life.  Kith is good at that.... more so then others..."

_Myself included..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"Like I said earlier, don't worry about this morning.  I just overreacted."

_He's blamed himself twice for this morning.  At least he knows when he's partially at fault, but he just can't let it lay there.  Then again, I brought it up the second time, so it might have just been a reaction to that.  Perhaps I should think more on this..._

"Kith is good at 'enjoying life', but when he's drunk... that's when there gets to be problems."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

"I think that is a problem for everyone... when one gets drunk they lose control... their senses are warped... that is perhaps the reasons I try not to overindulge... the lack of control is unsettling..."

_Control..._

"But earlier you mentioned that you liked fire... and its chaotic rythymns... I am intrigued as to where this fascination comes from..."

_Perhaps it is time for me to probe..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"I agree with you on drinking.  Losing control of one's senses leads to... dangerous actions."

_He asked me about my past.  A good question, too - where did it come from?  I know why, but... hmm... well, I asked him questions and he answered, so I should return his courtesy._

"Fire... is, as I said before, chaotic.  It is very difficult to control flame.  Even if you have it contained, it can get out.  I suppose that I see myself in flame... chaotic, never conforming to anything, always wanting to get out."

Charlotte pauses for a moment, then continues.

"And about fire being a symbol of love and passion... just a little bit of poetry, I suppose.  And the destruction of fire... I find it ironic at times, how fire means both love and destruction at the same time... says something about love, 
doesn't it..."

Charlotte's voice trails off.

_Better if I knew myself why I've been attracted to flame... then perhaps I could give a better answer._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Love.... destructive... Alustir..._

Keith pauses for a brief moment then continues... "Love is very much fire... you can't control as much as you would like to. Love can vary... burning bright... then dim... then snuffed out in a single moment.  Though it also harbors the power to destroy, with wanton glee... a double edged sword if there ever was one..."

_Is she holding back something?_

"I think Fire is approriate for you... you are passionate... and yet uncontrollable by others... you blaze your own trail so to speak."

_That was a terribly bad pun... but it could not be helped..._

"You burn bright... I admire that.  Even during our spar you never let the fire leave you... determined to the last."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_Perhaps I'm letting out too much... saying things I shouldn't be... no, no, Keith is a friend, I can talk to him._

"Love varies as much as the sun's place varies in the sky.  From a dim beginning, to a bright life, to a slow death.  Love, fire - kindred spirits, two double-edged swords.  Both dangerous."

Charlotte considers the compliment for a moment before responding.

"I am determined, yes, and like fire - a... friend once called me that, a long time ago."

_Damn it, now I brought *him* up.  I said I wouldn't do that again.  I'll kill him one day for what he did..._

"I try to be determined in everything I do.  Stubborn, some have called it.  Mule-headed." Charlotte shrugs. "I just think that it is... very bad to ever give up, that you should put all of yourself into whatever it is you are doing until the very end."


----------



## perivas (Apr 28, 2002)

*Arana Perivai (accompanied by Maerath)*

Maerath: _Is this a way of interrupting people, even more so friends? I'm studying, she breaks my concentration, then when I'm ready to leave with him, starts studying... Oh, well, I guys I'll never understand girls..._

"If you don't mind, I'll leave you at your deciphering of this text. I got to go back to my room and drop a book good old Yodwin was friendly enough to give me... I'll be pretty quick, don't worry!" Maerath picks up a huge book lying on the table and starts for the door when he suddenly stops and turns around, looking with a puzzled face around the hall. After some seconds, Squeekie springs from a bookshelf and lands of Maerath's shoulder. "You're not used to keeping me waiting. Let's go, we must hasten if we want Arana to be here when we come back, she's not fond of studying, is she?" Maerath then heads for the door, but before leaving turns his head and offers a big smile to Arana. 

Arana looks up at Maerath.  "Well, I'm done here anyhow, was just curious at what Yodwin was looking at.  Seems our ancient librarian keeps his own secrets.  The book is somehow encoded.  It was curiosity more than anything else for me to look at it.  You should know I'm not fond of studying after this last semester (OOC: Or is it a quarter system at the Academy?) in Professor Brywell's advanced illusion class.  You seemed to have led every discussion and office hour with your incessant and keen observations.  I mean, really, must you be such a teacher's pet."  Seeing Maerath's unhappy expression, Arana adds, "Oh, don't get mad.  I'm just teasing.  I admire you for all your dedication.  Pray forgive?"

Maerath's face having lit up a bit, Arana continues, "Shall we get going and grab our gear?"  Stomach growls.  "Excuse me.  Mayhaps I should not have skipped breakfast this morn.  Oh well, I'll just settle for an early lunch after our bit of exercise."

Arana and Maerath leaves the Library and just turns the corner, when they spot a sprinting Kith, thundering down the hall.  Fian hisses.  "Stop it, Fian!  I know you don't like Kith's dirty little scoundrel of a familiar, but we should still behave ourselves."  She raises her voice at the incoming individual, "Good morning, Kith.  I trust your head still hurts a bit from last night's recklessness...serves you right what Charlotte did."  A smirk builds on her face.

When Kith approaches, Arana straightens her back and assumes a formal tone.  "Kith, may I introduce you to Maerath Iliandil, soon to be wizard extraordinaire, and his companion Squeekie.  He was in Professor Brywell's advanced illusion class with me last semester (or quarter).  And Maerath, KithKalin Khaladuar, a general scoundrel and his companion Turin.  Kith was in my controlling your inner magic class...you know, the rein in the magic for headcases seminar."

Maerath and Kith respond in unison, "We've already met before."

Arana breaks out a small laugh.  "Of course, you have.  Which other miscreants would hang around here during the winter.  Well, Kith, Maerath and I were just going to grab our gear for a bit of exercise.  I would ask you to join us, except your furry friend seems to be in need of a good washing."  She gestures toward the ferret familiar.

Weapon and ferret akimbo?  Nice touch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Interesting..._

"Well I experienced that first hand" rubs his stomach, "never give up in deed."

_What of her friend?_

"You mentioned your friend... an insightful individual indeed..."

_I won't press the issue..._

Keith pauses at the door of the library, "Sorry for all of the questions but I am curious... are your psychic powers focused on fire as well?"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn is finally able to slip out of the dormitory just after noon has passed.  The two humans were compliant enough, but unfortunately once released from Serbanas they flew into a thousand requests trying to atone and guarantee they would not spend another night under his...ministrations.

Every request spawned three more as the two vied with each other as to who was more penitent and it absolutely infuritated Rallyn.  Only Karenia's friend voice of reason kept him from pinning them to the wall.

Breakfast missed, lunch skipped, two consecutive shifts worked however unintenionally, Rallyn is still unable to go in search of food or rest and doggedly drags himself into the library expecting finally blissful solitude to work.

Instead, it appears to be the most popular spot on campus.  Yodwin the Blue archs a disaproving eyebrow at Rallyn as he comes in.

*Might not be the best time for it, but um..  You did ask him to open early for you today...*

Rallyn doesn't even bother with a response.  He walks past everyone, pulls out a notebook, retrieves a Treatise on Manipulation of Matter and resolves to get as much work done as possible before anything else goes wrong.

Rallyn is normally a friendly individual and tries hard to overbalance any perceived slights he may cause someone in his official capacities with kindness during and after his duties.  But today has not been a good day and it is evident from his posture and demeanor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"Yes, I suppose I did." Charlotte says, smiling. "And as for giving up - I won't ever, until it becomes the only thing there is to do."

_At least he didn't push the issue about *him*..._

"An insightful individual... indeed..."

Charlotte sighs.

"Don't worry about your questions, I have no problems with answering them.  After all, I questioned you for awhile in the cafeteria - this was your turn to question me.  As for my powers - only one of them is focused on fire, although when I get a little more experienced, I hope to discover more that focus around flame.  Most of the powers I know right now focus around combat, armor, and weapons."


----------



## perivas (Apr 28, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

Hearing noises behind her, Arana looks up and waves a greeting to Charlotte and Keith.  "Hey, you two.  Charlotte.  Keith."  The others look up from their deep philosophical discussion and offer her hints of a smile.

Sorry to rein everyone in.  But as you can probably already tell, Arana is a busybody.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Combat, armor, and weapons... interesting..._

"Interesting..." pauses and gestures to the interior of the library, "after you..."

"I will admit I am intrigued at the psychic disciplines... I have never given them much thought till I arrived at this Academy.  I have been rather inundated with the Arcane practices in my homeland..."

_Perhaps... maybe there is a place for me there... mastery of the mind... hmmm... this requires thought..._

"Though I feel wholly uninformed... having only a cursory knowledge of the Psionic disciplines... though I find the path of the Nomad... interesting..."

_Nomad, they do call it that don't they?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"Thank you," Charlotte says, and enters the library, heading over to where everyone else is.

"You are intrigued by them?  Perhaps you should find a teacher who would be willing to explain them to you.  I may know how to use my inner power, but I am poor at explaining it."

Charlotte shrugs.

"Nomad... that would be, psychoportation, if I remember right.  The one that deals with agility and dexterity.  Moving things around." She looks at Keith. "Of course, it makes sense - elves have better reflexes than humans, so being a nomad, if you found the talent within yourself, would make sense."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Perhaps... I will have to look into this... later I suppose..._

Keith follows and nods to Arana silently his face calm, his demeanor emotionless with a hint of a smile on his lips. He glances to Charlotte...

"Well I had not really thought of it till earlier when you spoke of your talents in the Psionic Disciplines... it peaked an interest.  I would love to know more if I could.  After the winter I shall have to look into it... though any help you can give would be greatly appreciative..."

Keith pats her gently on the shoulder...

"Thanks for the suggestion..."

_That was odd..._

Keith recoils his hand quickly, though trying to make it a fluid single movement.  he resumes his nonchalant attitude, "This place seems rather busy..." as he looks around.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_He's showing an interest in psionics, at least.  Maybe once he tries it and finds that he has talent, he won't be so... depressed, all the time.  Or so reclusive._

"I can try to explain how they work to you, although I doubt I'd do very well.  There are certainly others who know more than me."

_Umm... well now, I don't remember the last time a sober guy touched me in any way other than in a spar.  I think I've forgotten how to react..._

Charlotte remains calm, acting as though Keith patting her shoulder was nothing out of the ordinary.

"You're welcome." She says, although her voice is not incredibly calm - there is a slight shake in it.  Realizing this, Charlotte simply nods her head in agreement when Keith says that the library is busy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith smiles breifly then looks around... 

_Hmm maybe they have books here on the psionics disciplines..._

"So anything in particular you wish to find at the library, Charlotte?  I know I asked you to come... but just wondering..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_Well, let me think.  I wasn't exactly looking for a book, but... I guess I can think of something that I'm interested in..._

Charlotte thinks for a moment. "_The Usefulness of Precognition in Combat_ by Professor Dodheim was one that I was interested in reading." She looks around the library shelves. "...but I don't know where you'd find it in here."


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 28, 2002)

*KithKalin*

A few minutes earlier, out in the hall...

Maerath's face having lit up a bit, Arana continues, "Shall we get going and grab our gear?" Stomach growls. "Excuse me. Mayhaps I should not have skipped breakfast this morn. Oh well, I'll just settle for an early lunch after our bit of exercise." 

Arana and Maerath leaves the Library and just turns the corner, when they spot a sprinting Kith, thundering down the hall. Fian hisses. "Stop it, Fian! I know you don't like Kith's dirty little scoundrel of a familiar, but we should still behave ourselves." She raises her voice at the incoming individual, "Good morning, Kith. I trust your head still hurts a bit from last night's recklessness...serves you right what Charlotte did." A smirk builds on her face. 

Kith slides to a halt, rumpled, tousled, out of breath.  He straightens, tweaks his clothes, mysteriously they fall completely in place.  He smiles warmly.

_Damn, but I make this look good._

When Kith approaches, Arana straightens her back and assumes a formal tone. "Kith, may I introduce you to Maerath Iliandil, soon to be wizard extraordinaire, and his companion Squeekie. He was in Professor Brywell's advanced illusion class with me last semester (or quarter). And Maerath, KithKalin Khaladuar, a general scoundrel and his companion Turin. Kith was in my controlling your inner magic class...you know, the rein in the magic for headcases seminar." 

Maerath and Kith respond in unison, "We've already met before." 

Arana breaks out a small laugh. "Of course, you have. Which other miscreants would hang around here during the winter. Well, Kith, Maerath and I were just going to grab our gear for a bit of exercise. I would ask you to join us, except your furry friend seems to be in need of a good washing." She gestures toward the ferret familiar.

Kith glances past them.  Turin is hanging from the top of a couch, body swaying behind it as he scrabbles for purchase against the wood.  The little bandit stops, looks at Kith and sticks out his tongue, waggling it up and down, giving Kith the ferret raspberry. “Ssspppkrkrkrk”

“Ha, for that you get a full bath with…  SOAP!!!”

The ferret looks startled, drops behind the sofa and spriongs into the Library.

_*Catch me if you can, lead foot… sppppbbbbtttt!*_

“Ha ha.  Pardon me but the scoundrel has requested a sound thumping.  I must forgo your offer of exercise for the moment,” he looks amused, then naughty, “but perhaps Arana we could ‘spar’ later?”

He bows, a short jaunty affair, then steps into the Library in search of one caped master of mischief.

Much closer to now…

Hunting high and low, Kith soon comes upon one Gnome studying.

“Hrumph.” Ryllan sounds.  Then in a low voice, “What are you doing under my table?”

“Shhh, be very, very quite, I am hunting ferrets.”  Sorry couldn’t help myself…

Gggggrrruuummmble.  Ryllan rubs his stomach.

“Here.”  Kith’s hand appears from under the table, followed by Kith himself.  It is holding a cloth wrapped small bundle that he hands Ryllan.  “Picked this up in the kitchens just a short bit ago.  It was going to be my midday snack, but it sounds like you need it more.”

“Thanks.” Ryllan says a little surprised.

“Hey no problem, but if Yodwin catches you and asks where you got it… the answer is ‘the kitchen’…” Kith moves away, “Anyway, if you spot the furred snake of disaster, stun ‘im and give me a shout.”

Kith wanders off into the bowels of the Library…

Just to note, at the moment Kith is unarmed, unarmored…


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Never heard of that one... Precognition... hmmm_

Keith starts to wander down an aisle... 

"Hmm... well perhaps it is around here somewhere, would that be in the section focusing on psionics studies?"

_That reminds me... what was I looking for..._

Keith pulls out a tome...

"No this isn't it... _The Ethical Uses of Telapthic Principles_, interesting.  Though not what you are looking for either..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_He's actually looking for it, and making an effort.  Hmm... again, I should really take a long look at this later..._

"Keith, it should be in the psionics studies section, like you said." Charlotte says.

"Hmm..." She says, examing the book on telepathy. "Nope, that's not it.  I'm not very good with telepathy, never been able to pick it up beyond the one talent that I know..."

_After all, only charismatic people can learn more about telepathy.  With all the tact of a door, I definitely don't qualify..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Kieth makes his way to the Psionic Studies section and does his best to look around checking various tomes... pausing at some to peruse for a moment... interested... 

_Hmm... Interesting... very interesting... I had no idea how diverse these Psionic Disciplines were... perhaps I could dabble some..._

"Hmm... _The Usefulness of Precognition in Combat_ by Professor Dodheim, well... I think we have it..." pulls out a tome... and thumbs through the pages... and then hands it off to Charlotte...

_That should suffice hopefully..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_He found it.  He wanted to find it.  There are enough books here, he could have simply said it wasn't here._

"Thanks, Keith." Charlotte says, taking the book and beginning to read it. "Is there a book that you are looking for, in particular?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Something is going on with the boards, I posted but it didn't show up.  I'm bumping the thread to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin comes to the busy library. He almost hopes he didn't need to come here, but he needed to find some theory and examinations on increasing speed.

_There aren't many left for the winter in the Academy, but it seems everybody who is here actually came to the library. I just hope somebody doesn't come asking me questions on this and that, it makes me nervous.
*Everything seems to make you nervous nowadays.*
I'm just not used to speaking with people and might accidentally make myself seem ridiculous or funny. Its not something you would like either._
He moves to the shelves holding books and tomes on psionics and passes by Keith who is thumbing through a book and then hands it to Charlotte.
_*Look! They're together again! There has to be something going on between them.*
It's not really our business, you know. You focus on trying to see where the book is and I won't stop keeping you sentient.
*That's not fair...*_

Sildarin moves around the bookshelves for a while and then takes one thin book to his hand.
_The art of using Burst, by Professor Dindalon the Quick. Wonder where he got his name._
He grins at his own joke a little and then moves to a secluded table to read the book.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Well not that I can think of..._

Keith look around and then lides a tome from the shelf, and thumbs through it... "Well actually..." looks quizzically at the book before turning it right side-up, "I simply came here to browse I guess..."

_I am losing it... what would she think if she saw me all... distratced..._

Keith resumes his normal manner, "Perhaps I can find something on Psychoportation... a primer or essays on the subject..."

_That makes sense doesn't it?_

"And if I could ask why the interest in that particular work?" he gestures to the tome in her hands.

Keith glances to Sildarin, "Good afternoon..." he says with a curt nod.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"You might be able to find something like that around here.  A summary of the discipline.  It would probably be a very large book."

Charlotte sets her book neatly on a nearby shelf and begins looking through the rows and stacks of books.

"As for why I had an interest in that book that you found for me... I'm not too sure of how precognition can be used in combat.  I have a power concerning that, but I've not actually used it in a spar yet, so I'm somewhat curious about it.  I asked a professor about it, and he recommended this book."

_Hmm... I wonder, is that really why I wanted the book?  I am confusing myself..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith thinks for a moment, "A summary of the Discipline would be perfect..."

_Perhaps I should help..._

Keith helps Charlotte by grabbing hte hard to reach books for her, although an Elf he is somewhat tall for his species at 5'10"...

_Why is she trying to help me... is that a sign of friendship?  For that matter why did i go out of my way for her?_

"There is so much information here..." he says as he reaches up to look through another book.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

*BUMP!!!!*

*OOC:* Just bumping did not display that I posted...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"There certainly are."

_Why am I helping him?  Because he helped me?  But why, then, did I ask him to help me in the first place?  ..._

Charlotte continues to scan the titles of books, looking for something that might be of help.

"_Astral Constructs: The Continuing Engima_... _Folding Space: Teleportation Explained_... _Learning how to Control Flames_..." She pauses for a moment, before continuing.

"Hmm... ah, here we go - _Psychoportation, A Beginner's Guide to_.  That might be of help."

Charlotte lifts the heavy tome out, and sets it on a shelf at shoulder height.

"Well, that was fun.  Someone really should come through here and sort all these books.  There are far too many to guess where what you're looking for is." She says, putting her hand to her head. "I'm tired from all that searching.  Do you want to go sit somewhere in the library, or somewhere else?"

_Define somewhere else, Charlotte, define somewhere else..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Somewhere else?_

"Well there is an emtpy table over there..." he pulls a tome from the shelf... "you might find this interesting... _Lerning How to Control Flames_," he carries it under his arm.

_Perhaps be prudent and safe... besides this place seems peaceful enough no need for rumors to fly..._

"Thank you for finding the book... that will be a start I suppose," he walks towards the table and places the books on it softly.

Keith offers Charlotte a seat and then sits down himself and looks over the _Psychoportation, A Beginner's Guide to_...

_Did she really want to go some place else?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"Fine with me." Charlotte, says, walking over to the indicated table.

_Next time, think before you speak, Charlotte.  Think before you open your mouth!_

"Thanks for picking that up for me," She says, indicating the _Learning How to Control Flames_ book. "I was considering it, but I had already grabbed a book.  I don't know how much I could have carried."

"You're welcome.  I hope that it helps you in deciding what you're going to study next."

_What the heck is that supposed to mean, Charlotte?  Again, I'm speaking without thinking..._

Charlotte takes the seat offered to her, opens up _The Usefulness of Precognition in Combat_, and starts reading.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith nods as he peruses over the pages, "Well I saw controlling flame... and it made me think of... you... I mean your fascination and all."

_That was well fumbled quite well.  Get control Keith... you spent years learning to control your emotions.. your thoughts... like steel... poised and always ready... steady and strong..._

Keith flips about the book reading... then looking to another section...

"Well I shall start by doing some of these mental exercises... and perhaps bout of meditation shall help... and these mentionings of psicrystals is interesting... do you have one?"

_There you go, reign in your thoughts._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_He's getting confused, too.  His speech slipped up.  He hasn't done that before.  I'll remember that._

"That's very thoughtful of you, thanks." Charlotte says, looking up at him, and then returning to her book.

"I have a psicrystal, yes.  It's in my room.  I took it off when I meditated this morning after our spar.  Do you want me to go get it for you so you can take a look at it?"

_Slow, Charlotte, slow down... don't rush him.  He can study psionics on his own, too - he's a bright boy.  Don't make him learn faster than he's used to._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Well I wouldn't mind..._

Keith nods, "If it isn't too much trouble... I don't want to interrupt your reading.  Just curious is all, but it can wait till a better time."

_Don't want to annoy her with my constant prattle..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte nods her head.

"No, it isn't too much trouble.  I've got all day to read.  The psicrystal might be mentioned later in your book, so you might need to know some about it."

Charlotte gets up, and rushes from the library into her room.

"Okay, on the bed.  There it is."

_*What now... oh, I see.  You're talking to Keith, and he needs a psicrystal to look at.  I'm not going to let you let him dissect me.*_

_Yes, yes, I know.  Just shut up.  He won't take you apart, he's just going to look at you._

She grabs the psicrystal and accompanying necklace, walks out of her room and closes her door, and rushes back to the library.

"Here you go, Keith," She says, setting the psicrystal down next to the book he's reading. "Hope it helps."

Charlotte returns to her seat and starts reading her book again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith looks at the psicrystal with an appreciative eye, he holds it gently between his fingers, "Thank you..."

"It looks like a nomral necklace... what does it do?"

_Go figure that a psicrystal would look like a normal crystal..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

"The necklace it's own is one of my own personal belongings from home.  It's a normal necklace.  The crystal itself... it's difficult to explain.  I... imbued it with a piece of myself... it's conscious, but it can only talk to me... it helps me to do things - each psicrystal does, and this one in particular is what they call a 'bully' psicrystal, it helps me intimidate others..."

Charlotte laughs a little.

"Yeah, like I need help in that department... that's about it, for now.  With more experience, I'm told, you can modify the crystal so that it can talk to others, so that you can channel your powers through it... all sorts of neat things.  It costs a lot of money to make one, though... around one-hundred gold pieces, if I remember right.  Half of that is for the crystal itself, the other half is for the materials for the imbuing."

Charlotte shrugs.

"That's all I really know about it.  If you want to get into specifics, there's probably a book on it, or another student might know."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

*bump* to update thread...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

_*Ooh! They're taking the same table and chatting with each other!*
Just shut up of it already, I'm not interested.
*That's what you think.*_ 

Charlotte then leaves the table and soon comes back, bearing her psicrystal.

_Well, there's some company to you. Why don't you go and have a chat with that lovely other psicrystal?
*That's mean, you know I can't move, or speak with others for that matter.*
Maybe that shows you how annoyed I'm at your talk.
*Just stop it, you're as interested as I am of this.*
If you say so..._

Sildarin resumes his reading, trying to ignore the psicrystal piping in at every moment in his head.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_So it is alive..._

Keith peers intently into the psicrystal before setting it down.  He pushes it back to Charlotte and then speaks, "Thank you, I had never seen one before and I was curious..."

_I have to admit I have been enjoying myself today, more so then I have in a long while..._

Keith settls into reading... focused pouring over each meticulously... but also reading with some speed... as he attempts to grasp the fundamentals of this strange new art...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte smiles. "You're welcome.  If you need to take a look at when while you're studying, just come ask me and I'll lend it to you while you need it."

Charlotte replaces the necklace around her neck, and begins reading her book once more.

_One day, I will be able to do this, as well.  That's far off, though..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith glances to Sildarin slightly out of the corner of his eyes...

_Is he watching us?_

Keith looks to his book more intently and reads to himself for a little while, glancing up every now and then to see what Charlotte is doing before returning to his studies...

_One thing after another... I suppose life is all about change... but psionics... maybe... well... I can't say I am curious becuase I am... and the potential is highly intriguing.  Just like Charlotte, a good person, and one that I would be glad to calla  friend.  Or something like that..._

Keith turns a page and reads...

_She is like a flame though... dangerous.. determined and perhaps uncontrollable... does that make me the moth?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_I know that he - Sildarin, or whatever - is watching us.  He had followed us into the cafeteria, and now, he's here... that just can't be coincidence._

Charlotte continues to read, pretending to ignore everything else around her.

_Controlling flames... I knew I should have tried to develop that 'firefall' power... maybe another time... but this 'whitefire' looks extremely interesting... perhaps I should try to develop that when I learn more..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Hmmmm... perhaps..._

Keith says softly while reading the book, "I think Sildarin is watching us..."

_I hope that was not too bold..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte doesn't look up, though a nearly imperceptible nod of her indicates that she heard him.

"I know.  I remember seeing him at breakfast, and now he's hear." She pauses. "What do you want to do about it?"

_I'd say that we go over there and question the little runt, but hey, that's just me..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Find out just why he finds us so interesting I would say..._

Keith turns a page calmly, and says softly once more head down, "Personally I would like to know what he finds so interesting about us... perhaps it is nothing perhaps it is something... either way a confrontation might be in order..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte nods her head imperceptably again, in agreement. "What kind of confrontation do you have in mind?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith stands... "the front approach..."

_The easiest and most straight forward..._

Keith turns and walks towards Sildarin... "Excuse Sildarin... enjoying yourself?" Keith sits down at his table.

_Well now that, that is out of the way..._

"So any reason why you have been watching Charlotte and myself, both this morning and this afternoon?  Or is this just a simple happenstance of coincidence?"

Keith smiles breifly...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte also rises, smiles at Sildarin, and joins Keith at the table.

"We've seen you, we know that you were watching us at lunch, and that you've been watching us here since we were looking through the shelves." She says, staring Sildarin down.

"Answer his questions." Charlotte says, indicating Keith. "Now."

_A little direct, but oh well.  Sildarin will learn to cope..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin turns all red and starts stammering.
"I... uh... I mean... well... you see... my, um... psicrystal Slith here..."
He draws the purple crystal out from a pocket it was hidden in.
"... he is a bit ...interested in... uh... the... affairs of... others..."
He tries to collect his thoughts up.
"He's one of those... um... 'observant' psicrystals you know... sorry, didn't mean to sound so rude... I'm just trying to find a new way to use _Burst_."

_Now look what you got us into!
*I think this is quite funny. Tell them that I think I can see through Charlotte's shirt.*_ 
"NO!"
Sildarin then realizes he talked out loud.
"Sorry... wasn't talking to you... to Slith... yes, to him..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Interesting another psicyrstal... how many psions are there..._

"Well I did not mean to be rude myself... but I simply wondered... and I do not like to be the center of attention unless I plan it thus..."

_For now it shall pass hold no grudges... they cloud the mind..._

"And what affairs is he interested in..." Keith arches a brow slowly, "or should I say whom..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

_Doyle, what do you think?_

_*Charlotte - I think that you should beat the living crap out of him for following you around and throw his carcass out a window.*_

_That's so messy, though._

"And we're supposed to believe that, I suppose." Charlotte says, although it is definitely not a question.

"Keith, what do you think we should do with him?  My psicrystal thinks we should... hurt him, and throw his 'carcass out a window'.  I don't think that I agree with that particular action, but I think that something should be done.  What do you think?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte quiets herself as she hears Keith start questioning Sildarin.

_There goes my mouth again, I just spoke without thinking... diplomacy is not one of my strong points.  I'll just let Keith handle it, he'll figure it all out.  He'll tell me later if it's important._

Charlotte walks back over to her books, sits down, and starts reading again.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin visibly winces as hurting him and 'throwing his carcass out of the window' is mentioned.

"I'm so sorry... it's just that... he's so... he always wants... to poke his nose to other... uh... people's business... I tried to... make him stop but he didn't listen..."

He tries to look as small and unnoticeable as possible in his current situation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith looks intently upon Sildarin... "I doubt throwing his carcass would solve any real problems, it would create many more... I suppose."

_I rather like that psicrystal's idea however... but I digress._

"A simple apology, and tell your psicrystal to be more mindful of whom it decides to spy upon... curiosity it is said killed the cat... I am sure it can kill again..." smiles...

_That was mean... but perhaps effective..._

"Now that the unplesantness is behind us... how has your day been..." Keith says nonchalantly...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn overhears that last bit despite trying to filter out all the activity and after discreetly covering the half-eaten remains of the sandwich KithKalin offered, he shifts to address Charlotte and Keith where they are facing Sildarin...

"If you wouldn't mind, would you please keep the threats of violence a little softer please?  I really need to get this done.  Thanks."

Rallyn attempts to be polite and circumspect in his request.

Diplomacy Check of 12 roll +4 modifier= 16 (See DMG Table 5-4, pg 149 for a general idea if you like)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte pretends to read her books, although she is still observing the conversation between Keith and Sildarin.

_Interesting... he went from threatening the man to asking his how his day was... how does he *do* that?  Almost like... *him*..._

_No, no, don't remind yourself of... that particular instance in your life.  So far, Keith is turning out to be very different.  He still needs a little dose of the real world, but other than that, he's a good guy._

_I think..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

_Hmmph should I or should I not acknowledge his presence..._

"Of course... we shall respect your desire to learn... I apologize for the interruption... you can return to eating your sandwich now..." smiles... as he turns away from Rallyn.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

_That'll teach you to open your mouth, farm boy.  One of these days I'm going to learn to keep quiet around noble blood._

Rallyn turns back to his work and continues studying.  Occasionally he will swipe another guilty bite of his sandwich in response to his loudly complaining stomach.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 28, 2002)

Keith smiles somewhat.... and then shrugs... "well I hope you have a good day... Sildarin... I apologize for interrupting your learning..."

_That was not the best impression but effective..._

Keith returns to his table and gathers up his book... "that was abit unpleasant..." he shrugs and takes up his book...

_Now back to more pleasant musings..._

Keith glances to Charlotte... "I think he apologized..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte gets up, gathering her books and psicrystal.

_Too noisy around here.  If one person is following us, how many others could there be?... I'm not usually this paranoid.  I'll just go to my room for a bit..._

"Keith," Charlotte says, "I'm going up to my room to study.  It's D-12, if you need to come by and borrow the psicrystal."

Charlotte leaves the library, and heads to her room.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

Charlotte nods at Keith. "That's good.  You handled that a lot better than I could.  I just threatened him, much good that did."

_So, review - why are we leaving?  Because I don't want to risk being followed.  Why don't you want to risk being followed?  Something about privacy, I guess.  Privacy?  Privacy... to talk with Keith.  To know that no one is following us and watching us.  I don't know._

With a confused look, Charlotte sets her books and psicrystal down.  She picks up a piece of parchment and a piece of chalk from a nearby table, writes something, gathers up her books again, and leaves.

On the piece of parchment is written, in very fine Elven script: "_If you want to keep talking, come up to my room.  No one will be follow us there, at least. -Charlotte_"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin appears very confused.
"My... uh, day... it was..."
_Why did he ask that? What does that have to do with anything?
*Maybe he just wants to annoy you even more he does now?*
Oh, shut up!_
"It was... pleasant... untill my, um... sleeping was interrupted... after which I... went to have lunch..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 28, 2002)

In her room, Charlotte considers her actions.

_Well, I didn't know if anyone else was watching us.  Being followed is... uncomfortable, I suppose.  Disturbing.  Here, in my room, at least, I know that I am safe.  No one else is here._

_True, I told him where I was, and hinted that he should join me.  But will he?  It was perhaps too abrupt, too sudden._

_So much has happened in the last few hours.  We sparred, we ate, we spoke, and we studied together.  We unveiled much of our pasts to each other, which are frigheningly similar._

Charlotte attempts to read through her books, but cannot.  

_The silence here is deafening!  Maybe I should go back to the library.  Of course, he might not be there anymore, at which point I'd be lost for what to do.  No, I will stay here, and if he comes, he comes - if he doesn't, he doesn't._

Charlotte sets herself to her studying, doing her best to make herself focus on her books.


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 28, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

"How can you say I'm a teacher's pet? Do I care when you're half-sleeping in the back of the classroom or chatting with others? I don't see why you should care if I want precisions from the teacher because I belive he doesn't go in depth in what he's teaching us..."

_Now look how he has made you react with something that was probably only a joke... Control yourself, damn it!"_

"I'm sorry, Arana. I simply don't like being criticized in my ways... I suppose I wasn't given enough freedom before coming here, and now that I've been given some, I can't understand why others still look at me as if I should act to please them. I'm sure that wasn't your intention, and I apologize for my fit of anger... Shall we go now? Otherwise, we won't be able to practice at all before this day his over..."

Maerath and Arana walk through the academy heading for Maerath's room. Once there, Maerath opens the door and goes to sit on the bed. "Make yourself comfortable, I won't be long." He draws a chest from below the bed and opens the lock with a key that hangs around his neck. Not much seems to be inside, several books, some clothes, and nothing more... Maerath precautiously sets the book he's been carrying since leaving the library on the pile of other books. Then, as if realizing he's doing something completely stupid, takes the book out and stands up. "Will you excuse me?" Getting past Arana, he opens the door of his wardrobe and chooses a sheet. "Well, I suppose this one will have to do..." He then carefully wraps the sheet around the book to protect it, and settles it not on top of the pile of books, but on some clothes that will serve as cushion. He then closes the chest, replaces the key inside his shirt and the chest below the bed.

_And now let's head outside since I don't seem to have much choice..._

"Shall we go now? Shall we exercise and then go eat something, since you seemed inclined to do so, or the other way around?" Maerath leave the room, closing the door once Arana has joined him outside.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2002)

Sildarin starts to give his psicrystal a lesson.
_Did you see what just happened because of you? They might've hurt me! And that came from one of your kind!
*You know that each psicrystal reflects the hidden part in the owner, don't you? Which means you're actually very interested in what everybody else is doing and that hot chick wanted to whack you around.*
Ahh... I really can't talk any sense to your little mind, can I?
*No. You're stuck with me and that's it. But we have had some fun. And I bet you will just love it when I finally can move myself! Think about it, slipping into some hot girl's room when she's going to get a bath, spying on some stupid teachers preparing exams and that way knowing all the asnwers before time! It will be wonderful.*
I don't think I'll be a part of that, it's not right to spy on people. Besides, what would it mean if I could see, through you, what some girls did? I couldn't do a damn thing about it anyway.
*I bet you would like to see what Charlotte looks like without that pretty clothing of hers.*_
Sildarin's cheeks turn red at the psicrystals comment.
_Don't say that. I think she's got a rush for Keith anyway, so I've got no chance against his stoic mannerism and controlled emotions... and the skills to actually speak with a girl.
*You could learn, just like you learn more about your inner power all the time. IF you just went out even once.*
You know I hate to be surrounded my many people, it makes me nervous.
*And what was that just a moment back? They came to you and you what, started repeating "I'm so sorry, I don't deserve to live because I looked up from my book"*_ The psicrystal mimiced a girly voice as it said this.
_Just stop it and keep your eyes off from everybody for even a few seconds so I can study.
*Whatever...*_ 

Sildarin then resumes reading the book he retreaved from the shelf and tries to find a way to make his skills in psionics even more potent.


----------



## novyet (Apr 28, 2002)

*Ellie's finally awake*

_Ugh, whatever the cooks made last night I swear I'm never eating that stuff again. _ Ellie gets up a little shakily and looks out the nearest window. "Ahh! It's midway through the day! I've got to study!" Ellie hurriedly gets dressed properly and runs down the halls to the library. 

Panting Ellie reaches the library and heads over to psionic studies section and withdraws a couple of books on telepathy and empathy and quickly begins to study them. 

*"Ellie, there are a few people in here, why not go say hello to them?" *Anya whispered in her mind. "I would, but I have to study right now, because someone let me sleep half the day away remember?" Ellie thought back. * "You needed your sleep, and besides I knew you were sick from whatever that gods awful food was.*

_ It's going to be one of those days I guess _

[OOC[ Sorry for the delays, I've had some board issues, and ISP issues this weekend. 







*OOC:*















*OOC:*


----------



## perivas (Apr 28, 2002)

*Arana Perivai*

"Great!  Let's go.  I spotted some padded quarterstaves in the training room.  Let's use those, sparring with live steel is a dangerous affair at best, even for the skilled, and outright foolhardy for those with limited skills."  She winks and begins to walk towards the training room.

After gathering the quarterstaves, Arana begins to look about this way and that.  "Now all we need is a suitable location.  Let's see...I got it!  I'll let you have the advantage.  We'll use the courtyard just outside the library.  Knowing you, you must know every stone and shrub in that place."  Maerath and Arana head off to the courtyard to square off against one another.

At the courtyard, amidst the serene trees and pond, two trainees stand thirty feet apart.  They gaze intensely at one another to penetrate the defenses each one has established with the simple padded quarterstaves in their respective hands.  The girl yells out, "Ready or not, here I come!"

Meanwhile, a white-and-orange kitty naps on a brick wall nearby.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 28, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn watches first Charlotte, then Maerath, and Arana leave.  

_Given Charlotte's flushed face, whispering and note passing along with Keith's swagger this morning, I'd wager Da's best ox that he'll be leaving soon in a moment.  At last some peace an---_

Ellie bursts into the library looking somewhat disheveled and hurried.  As her steps slow under the Blue's shush, Rallyn gives the lass a reassuring smile and waves her over to study.

_At least I'm not the only straggler behind this morning--er, afternoon.  Maerath's gone, so no chance to pick his brain for a little help, maybe a little review with Ellie will help both of us catch up a little._

*Poor lass looks flustered.  And a little green at that...* Karenia comments telepathically.


----------



## novyet (Apr 29, 2002)

* "Ellie, Rallyn is motioning for you to come over there with him, I think he wants to study with you. It's always a good idea to socialize and he's also skilled in the mental arts so how can you go wrong? "* Anya whispered to ellie's mind. "Hey yeah, that's a great idea!" Ellie said. _ Ahh! That was out loud...hope no one heard that.. _

Ellie gathered up the books she had grabbed and walked (somewhat steadier now) over to Rallyn's table.

"Um...good afternoon, Rallyn, catching up on your studies as well?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Perhaps a shower is in order._

Charlotte looks out her window, attempting to tell the time.  Not seeing the sun, and knowing that she hasn't eaten lunch, she assumes that it's a little after noon.

"Hmm... a shower, and then down to the cafeteria for a bite to eat.  Then I'll go to the courtyard and see if anyone wants to spar with me."

Charlotte showers, washes her clothes, dries them as best she can, and puts them back on.

_I hate wet clothes.  Maybe I can use my talent to help dry them off..._

Charlotte manifests _Finger of Fire_ to dry off her clothing.

_That's better._

Charlotte then collects her shield from it's place next to her door, and her armor at the foot of her bed.  She slowly and meticulously dons the armor.

"I hate the restrictions of this stuff.  It's for the best, though - after all, I'm not the most nimble girl around."

_Perhaps... ditch it anyway..._

Charlotte removes her armor, and slings her shield on her back.

"Heavy,  yes, but I suppose I can afford to carry something with me.  If I'm going to spar again, I would like to be ready for a few different scenarios."

With that, Charlotte heads down to the cafeteria.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn motions to barely 2 paragraphs written of notes on his otherwise blank notebook and to the stack of books next to him.

"The Great Spirit conspires to keep me from my studies today.  I only began a bit before you came in.  Keith and the noblewoman--have you met Charlotte yet?--have been putting on a light show this morning with everything from live steel to coy looks.  Poor Sildarin got caught in the middle of it over there and still doesn't look to have recovered his composure."

Rallyn smiles and motions her towards a chair opposite him and the books, he's got five textbooks assembled on the table and three more in his chair propping him up.  He gives a good-natured, put-upon expression and points Kith out.

"And KithKalin--- well, Kith is Kith.  I swear, he didn't go home for break just so I'd have to work double shift.  He's never the trouble maker, but he gets the parties started and there's always one or two who don't know their limits.  He's trying to chase down his ferret who's name I can't remember..."  Rallyn grins over Kith.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

_*I'M BORED!*
Again? What do you want to do this time? Maybe I should just throw you out of the window, that would give you something to do?
*I'm not that desperate to get excercise, so don't. I would just like to get to know that other psicrystal.*
Charlotte's? But, as you said yourself, you can only talk to me. How would you communicate with him or her?
*You can talk, I've seen you doing it.*
You're not saying that I should go to talk to her, are you?
*You're real smart when you just want.*
But I start stammering whenever I try to speak to anybody, even if it is because you want to talk to somebody.
*Just repeat excactly what I say and you'll do just fine.*
The problem, I don't know if I can trust you not to make me look stupid.
*Don't worry about it. Besides, why would I do that? What would be the worts to happen? She would laugh at you and you wouldn't propably go within 60ft. of her after that.*
Excactly.
*Oh...*_

Sildarin thinks for a moment, forgetting the book he was reading. He stretches his arms and legs and then rises from the table.
_Maybe I can afford to go talk to her, it's just you who's going to be embarrassed.
*I don't like the sound of that...*
You wanted to go talk to her, didn't you?
*To her psicrystal, not her!*
She doesn't know that...
*What are you upto this time?*
You'll see..._

He leaves the table and walks to the door but comes back and places the book back to where it was. He then checks his armor and makes sure Slith is secured in place in a secret pocket.
As ready as he will get, Sildarin leaves the library and moves to the yard.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Perhaps I should go..._

Keith heads up to Charlotte's room just as she left for the cafeteria missing her by only moments...

_Perhaps i came too late?  I had wanted to talk to her too..._

Keith waits a for a moment.... and then scribbles a quick note and slides it under her door...

_I stopped by, but you were out... be in the Library if you want to talk some more...

-Keith_

Keith then heads back to the Library somewhat dissapointed...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte enters the cafeteria, picks up a green apple, and heads to the courtyard.

She watches for a few moments, then shakes her head.

"Quarterstaves... and padded, too... what a useless weapon, when compared to the rapier," She says, holding hers up, "but then again, no weapon can compare to the rapier."

Charlotte munches at her apple, standing in the archway to the courtyard, observing those that are sparring.  Eventually she starts calling out advice to them.

"Ooh, watch the other end!  Oh, too late... careful, careful, tumble out of the way!  No, not _that_ way!  That had to hurt!"

Charlotte laughs lightly at herself, despite seeing that those sparring do not think her a single bit amusing.  She stops making fun of them, though, and just stands and watches, chuckling more than a few times.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

Sildarin exits the library and spot Charlotte wathcing two other people fighting with padded staves.
_I would rather fight with my bare hands than try to use one of those dreaded sticks.
*Me too!*
Like you're ever going to fight._

He then moves to Charlotte. Reaching her, he puts his hands behind his back and starts to rock lightly on his heels.
"Um... excuse me... you're Charlotte, right... uh... my psicrystal... you remember how I showed him?... he would like... to talk with yours... if that's okay?"
Sildarin reflexively lowers his gaze to the ground, not daring to look Charlotte in the eyes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte turns, and a look of annoyance and surprise crosses her face.

_What... the hell... is going on._

"And how do you propose that they're going to do that?" Charlotte asks him, annoyed that he won't look her in the face when she's talking to him. "Mine can only speak to me.  You are not that much more experienced in psionics than I - how could yours speak with someone other than you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_I missed a perfect opportunity to really get to know her... and now.. I feel... well sad... though I probably do not look it..._

Keith walks on the far side of the courtyard where the students spar... deep in though as he makes his way to the library...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

_She sounds so angry, maybe I should just sneak away?
*Oh no you don't! Finish what you started!*
Oh, well..._

"I asked that too... he says that... I could act... as his mouth... you would act as your psicrystal's mouth."
He looks up at Charlotte's face and, seeing the look there, quickly lowers his gaze again, unknowingly making things just worse.
"It... wasn't not... my idea... truely..."
Nervous, Sildarin starts to mix words and forgets how to make proper sentences.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte returns to watching the students who are sparring, and as she does, she catches a glimpse of Keith.

She turns quickly to Sildarin. "I'm sorry, but, can you just... hold that thought."

_Run, run!  Before you lose him!_

Without waiting for any indication of agreement from Sildarin, Charlotte runs across the sparring courtyard, tumbling through those practicing with the quarterstaves and narrowly avoiding getting hit a few times, and runs up to meet with Keith.

"Hey there, Keith," She says, attempting to recover her breath and hoping to surprise him. "I thought you were in the library.  How'd you get out here in the courtyard?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_What!!_

Keith turns, "Charlotte... I was just at your room... but I must have missed you.  Are you trying to find another sparring partner?"

_Relax... she did come at a rush though it seems..._

"Everything alright?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

"You were just at my room?  I left there a few minutes ago, thinking you weren't going to come.  I was on my way to the library, when Sildarin came up..."

Charlotte laughs.

"That's almost funny.  We were both headed to the same place.  If I hadn't been interrupted, we would have met back at the library."

Charlotte pauses, still trying to recover her breath.

"Don't worry about me, I'm fine.  I only am out of breath from trying to dodge those quarterstaves." She winks at him. "And if you want to spar, then hey, I'm game." She unsheathes her rapier. "I was looking for Kith earlier to teach him a lesson, but we can see if I learned anything from our duel earlier." She says, and gets into a sparring stance, her rapier pointed down and her right hand upon her hip.

"Shall we?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

Sildarins shoulders lump, if possible, even lower.
_Now I made her run away... I really can't talk to a girl...
*Bah! You're just nervous on your first date.*
Date! What are you talking about? You just wanted to talk with her psicrystal!
*And then you had some wonderful idea you don't want to share and almost ran to her. You trying to tell me you're NOT trying to hit on her?*
Of course I'm not trying to hit on her, she's a human and I'm an elf. Believe me, it wouldn't work.
*How can you tell?*
I have that feeling in the bottom of my stomach.
*You're just hungry because you didn't eat properly. Now you straighten those shoulders and wait for her to come back. You're giving away a bad impression of me when you look so miserable.*
Hey! Who's the boss in here?
*You still haven't learned it, have you...*_

His face has a look of anger as he argues with his psicrystal, but it quickly turns back to his normal mask of nothingness.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_She wishes another go..._

Keith removes his jacket... "What about Sildarin?" as he gently removes his rapier...

_Must not get over confident... she is like fire... chaotic... expect anything..._

He lowers his blade... and holds it still... standing ina  loose stance...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Indeed, what about him?_

"Don't worry about him.  He was asking about some absurb thing, something about his psicrystal wanting to talk to mine." She shrugs. 

Even as she shrugs, she is in a roll, straight towards Keith.  At the last minute, she veers to his right, and slices out with her rapier in his general direction.

_Let's go.  I can beat him, this time around.  I know his strategy this time._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_She will not give up..._

Keith steps back... and ducks... staying loose like water... and flows into a roll to his side... playing a defensive game... a slight smile on his lips...

_Lets see how aggressive she can be..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Damn it, he's toying with me now... I saw that smile.  Well, let's see how he likes this..._

Charlotte jumps to her feet, and charges at Keith.  At the last minute, she dives into a roll, hoping to drop him off his feet and make him fall prone.

_I hope this works... and that his rapier is out of the way..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

Keith watches her movements... 

_She is good but telegraphs her movements... just a little too soon..._ 

He leaps upinto the air into beautiful arcing flip and lands into a roll and comes to his feet... standing in the same stance he was when he started the spar... his blade pointed downward...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Too soon, too soon.  Gotta watch that.  I'm not nimble enough to play mind games.  I must get into close quarters, even if it means it will end the same way as last time..._

Charlotte growls at Keith, braces her rapier against her shoulder, and charges at him.

_Remember what happened last time, Charlotte... don't let it happen again..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

Keith braces himself and then lashes forward parrying her charge taking a step back and engaging in close combat... parrying her attacks... keeping some distance but just close enough for her to see the calm in his eyes...

_Thats it... stoke the fire... you want to win..._

He continues to fight defensively... parrying and dodging with each motion...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_He's stronger than me, I know that from last time.  As long as I keep coming at him offensively, he'll just keep on parrying._

_And look at his eyes - look!  Calm as a sea with no breeze.  Frightening.  That a man could be that unemotional during a fight... it's the passion for the fight that drives me... what is it that drives him?_

_Oh, yes, I remember now... the moment between life and death, when reality can be altered with a single blade and a single stroke... perhaps I can use that bit of information..._

Charlotte continues to press on, hoping to overcome Keith's blade by sheer determination alone.

"You can't keep this up forever!"

_...but I can't, either..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Hurry up and get to the dang library so we can begin the action )

The next scene should be posted in about 8 hours, as I haven't slept yet













*OOC:*


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Wait... patient... hmmm now..._

Keith dips left and feints high... and then brings the blade down low...

_I wonder how she shall handle this..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Well - I suppose... time to throw a lockpick in the wagon wheel, and end this..._

Charlotte brings her rapier down, and throws both weapons out wide.  She gets very close to Keith, and looks up at him, both eyes focused on him.

"Kiss me, you fool."

With that, and taking control of the moment of surprise, Charlotte brings her weapon in quickly to rest upon Keith's shoulder.

"Point."

Charlotte smiles at him, then starts heading towards the library, sheathing her rapier as she goes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Kiss me... that well surprised... me..._

Keith looks dumbfounded for a few moments... and stands still even as Charlotte walks away... a glimmer of a smile comes to his lips as he sheathes his blades... and then follows her to the library...

_She beat me... as I suspected... I must not put anything past her... and why can't I stop smiling..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

_Maybe I should just go back reading that book... she's not getting back anytime soon.
*Wussy!*
Just stop it already! I've had enough of your babbling for today!
*That's the spirit! Why didn't you keep up something like that when you were talking to Charlotte? I bet she would still be here if you even tried to act as the alpha male.*
You stop it or I'll create a sling from thin air and use it to get rid of you!
*Okay, okay... chill down, it's me, Slith.*
Unfortunately..._

Sildarin moves away from the stairs and heads for the library, intending to find some other book about speed.

OoC: Zhure, you didn't answer me when I asked if we were allowed to create our own powers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte enters the library, her smile still playing upon her lips.  She seats herself at an unoccupied table, and waits for Keith to come in and take a seat at her table.

_That was exactly the reaction I was expecting.  I bet he won't let me use that one again, though - the same way I won't be able to knee him again.  It was fun, though._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Never again... no matter how plesant the thought..._

Keith slips into the open chair across from Charlotte... "Tied... very... nice tactic..."

Keith relaxes somewhat, "That was definitely a moment... you surprised me there..."

_Surprise... shock... and well... something else..._

"I feel sorry for Kith... he won't know what hit him..."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *
> OoC: Zhure, you didn't answer me when I asked if we were allowed to create our own powers. *




see the OOC thread 
Greg (Going to bed soon, up 24 hours already)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Maybe I should, now that I teased him with it... no, I don't want to mess the poor guy up.  He seems pretty shaken already.  Maybe, though... it is a thought..._

Charlotte keeps smiling at him. "I agree - it was a very nice tactic.  Another 'one-use only' thing, but very unique, you must admit."

She giggles slightly. "That was the plan - to surprise you.  And, it worked."

She outright laughs when he says he feels sorry for Kith. "Did that mess with you that much?  I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to... honest..."

_I'm full of it and he knows it, I full well meant to mess with his head.  Hmm, I wonder what it would be like to kiss an elf... never had the opportunity before... never wanted the opportunity before, I gues... things are different with this one, though..._

"...but trust me, I was being nice.  I could've done something else.  Like knee you again.  Or kick you.  Or disarm you.  But, no - I decided to tease you." She giggles again. "It seems to me to be more entertaining to tease you than to be dead serious with you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_She is teasing me even more..._

"Oh think nothing of it... surprise is good it keeps on on their toes..." Keith taps his finger lightly on the table.

_Hmm... is she baiting me..._

Keith takes a gander into Charlotte's eyes, "So what did you want to talk about earlier?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte smiles, although it appears that she is done giggling.

_Gods, I sounded like a little school girl there for a second... I won't do that again... that was frightening, I was scaring myself!_

"And keeping you on your toes, is probably my job now.  You're too calm, too..." Charlotte pauses, looking for the right word. "Well, I don't mean to be rude when I say it, but you're too unemotional.  When I met you this morning, you were completely calm and nothing showed through.  Now, look - I've changed you.  Now you look like anybody else, smiling, even laughing at times."

Charlotte considers what she wants to talk about. "Well... hmm... get ready for me to be blunt, here.  We met each other - what, less than 6 hours ago?  Even so, in that time we have found ourselves to be incredibly similar.  Our love of the rapier... our past... and then, when we are not the same, we complement each other... you and your calmness, me and my chaos..."

Charlotte pauses for effect, and her voice becomes little more than a whisper.

"...you being a guy... me being a girl..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_Me being an elf... and you being... a human..._

Keith pauses and thinks... then whispers... "I think I understand what you are trying to say..."

_I think..._

Keith places a hand on her calmly, "There are times when being calm... allows one to see things clearly... instead of passing over the little joys that life provides... a tragedy..."

_Hmmm... steady..._

"That almost happened to myself... till you stuck your knee in my stomach..."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 29, 2002)

_*LOOK! Charlotte is making propositions to Keith!*
I'm not interested!
*Yes you are, you just haven't fully realized it yet.*
Knock it off...
*I think they're going to do it tonight.*_
"Stop... it!"

Sildarin loses control of himself for a moment and speaks out loud. He quickly moves deeper between the shelves he is searching for any interesting books.

_Now look what you did, I got some unwanted attention for the Great Spirit knows how manieth time!
*But you didn't turn all red at the first second. You're getting better at this.*
Bah!_

He reads the spines of the books ,trying to find anything on speed increasing. He only comes across books depicting telepathy, precognition, evocation (What's that doing in the psionics part of the library?) and psychometabolism.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Oh, that's right - I forgot to mention that he's an elf and I'm a human.  Not like that's a bad thing.  Err... I don't think it is.  Would it?_

_Am I really understanding what he just said?  I don't get it... argh, men... always so difficult..._

Charlotte's voice starts to shake a little, although it remains a whisper.

"Keith, for once I am not understanding you.  All I'm getting here is that me kneeing your stomach somehow made you see the little joys in life rather than passing them over."

_For once, when I say something important, and a guy says something that sounds important back, why can't I figure it out!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_I knew I would mess it up... think fast... something... wait calm down... no... hmmm..._

"I mean..."

_Kiss me you fool..._

Keith leans forward...

_maybe this will help her understand..._

Keith just goes for the blunt apporach and kisses her...

_Why didn't I do this sooner?_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_Holy...!_

Surprised, but yet not surprised, Charlotte goes with the flow and lets Keith kiss her.

_I didn't think that he would do that.  I guess I underestimated him, and I won't do that again._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

Keith pulls back and resumes his normal attitude...

"Did that help?"

_Again why didn't I do that sooner..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

Charlotte just nods dumbly. "Ahuh.  That... made things... much clearer..."

_Snap out of it!  Come one, Charlotte, get your act together.  It was *one kiss*.  Get over it!  It wasn't as though he offered to marry you, or something... like *he* did..._

_But Keith is nothing like *him*.  They are as different as two sides of a gold coin.  Keith wouldn't backstab me, use me to get my father's land, and smile all the while.  No, Keith has a sense of *honor*, something lost to gentlemen in this day and age._

Charlotte sits back in her chair. "Okay.  I'm better now.  That was definitely unexpected, Keith.  Don't worry, though - I didn't mind.  Not at all." She smiles at him lightly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2002)

_She minded... why not tease... hmm no... no need..._

"Well I thought that, that would get your attention..."

_It got mine..._

Keith gestures with his hands, "I think that is what Sildarin's psicrystal suspected... the glow of your fire... and how much i was attracted to it..."

_Eloquent..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 29, 2002)

_That it would get my attention?  Is that all?  Is that all that was, was to simply get my attention?_

"Oh, you definitely got my attention." Charlotte says, her voice regaining it's usual strength and firmness. "I think that you are probably right, about Sildarin's psicrystal."

_Indeed, he was.  But it goes the other way, too, dear friend... for different reasons, perhaps, but still, we are attracted to each other... you to my flame, and me to your calmness..._

_And if the psicrystal knew it, and you guessed that it knew it - then why the hell didn't you act on it earlier!_


----------



## novyet (Apr 29, 2002)

"Well I'm glad that at least someone else is starting studying about now. That party or whatever happened last night kept me up, so I went down to the cafeteria and convinced one of the cooks to make something, that was a BIG mistake!" 

_ Hope I'm not disturbing him.. _

"It makes sense that kith was involved in that...I guess I'm still getting used to lots of noise and people, there isn't much of that in a small town." 

_ Ack, maybe I'm talking to much...let's find out what he's doing.. _
* Good Idea. * Anya concurred.

"So Rallyn what are you studying? I guess I've never really gotten a chance to talk to you yet. I intend to rectify that problem with you and the others."


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2002)

*Rallyn Loddry*

Rallyn watches Keith go for broke with Charlotte and grins as he is apparently successful.

*Well that was friendly.* Karenia laughs.

Looking back to Ellie he goes on, "Oh this?  I'm just trying to catch up.  I pull double duty around here as a guard in Drell and a student so I'm often missing lectures working.  I'm working on something in my minor."

Rallyn does his best to paraphrase his professor, "Apparently our own innate qualities determine our level of potential in each field.  For example, my own physical health allows me to manipulate physical forces easier than say I handle more mental aspects like telepathy."

"Me being somewhat of a natural introvert, I decided to minor in telepathy to train myself to be more outgoing.  But this, "force of personality stuff" is killing me.  I think I'm so used to 'See Stump', 'Move Stump', that imagining the more abstract concepts is difficult for me."

"That make any sense at all?  Maerath is better at this, I swear that one is like a sponge.  He hears something once and he can not only repeat it back, but he can give you the 'why' of it as well."

"And he's one of the _arcane_ students," Rallyn grins, "He's not even in our field.  That one has read more books than I care to imagine."

_*Ahem.  Rallyn?  Shut up.  You've got to give her a chance to talk too.*_

_But you said I should be more talkative last time...

*I'm the part of you that's best at this remember? Hush now.*_

Rallyn is quiet for moment and tries to size up Ellie's reaction, half to himself, half to her he mutters wryly, "Your psicrystal ever tell you to shut up?"

He grins and spreads his hands, resolving to not be so longwinded.


----------



## perivas (Apr 29, 2002)

*Arana Perivai (with Maerath)*

OOC:  Sorry for taking the liberties, polibrun; but as our DM commands, we will end up at the library.  However, if would like to point out to you Zhure that the disparate posting rate is causing a lot of problems, without a few more ground rules about the passage of time.  Maybe limits should be placed on how much time a character can have between posts, as to limit the actions and locations so that you don't need to make such directives in the future.  Just a thought.

After their little match, along with a few bruises, a quick bite and two showers (separate, of course), Arana and Maerath arrive at the library.  Arana chides, "Well, never again accuse me of irresponsibility, as I'm dropping you off where I found you...in the exact same spot for that matter."  They head through the door.

"I see that there's quite a little gathering here.  We seemed to have missed a great deal of action.  And from the looks of everyone about, I dare say that the action revolves around those two over there."  She gestures towards Keith and Charlotte.

OOC:  Arana and Maerath reporting for duty.


----------



## poilbrun (Apr 29, 2002)

*Maerath Iliandil*

"Well, the action revolves around us as it did in the courtyard. Have you seen them fight. I wish I could do that. Some day I suppose... or rather hope. Talking about the courtyard, I'm still sorry for having begun to cast a spell. It's just that... well... we were in a fight, you hit me twice in a row, and I found myself back in my adventures with my brother, you know. 'First use your sword,' he would tell me, 'then if you see you're losing the fight, use that magic of yours'. And here I was, fighting with you, when you hit me on the head... I don't know, it must have become a reflex. But don't worry, I was only going to charm you. I wonder if I shouldn't have done it anyway! Let's be a bit more silent now, I suppose it wouldn't do to chat in a place of knowledge like this library. If you don't mind, I'm going to fetch the book I was reading this morning and settle on the table there... Feel free to join me if you wish."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2002)

New thread started: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11691

Working on post, it will be a half hour or so as I gather my sleep-hobbled wits.

re: rate of posting. Good suggestions about limiting time between my posts, I'll try to work something into each post as an indicator of the next plot point. I'm assuming everyone has made it to the Library by dusk.

Oh yeah, and don't post in this thread anymore, it's closed )
Greg


----------

